# 8/22 Raw Discussion: A New King In Town



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Raw becomes The Demon Kingdom*












> In an incredible, historic matchup, Finn Bálor put Seth Rollins away with a Coup de Grâce to become the first WWE Universal Champion last night at SummerSlam. Following The Demon King’s conquest, Bálor brings Team Red’s flagship title to Raw. What’s next for the enigmatic Irishman? We’ll hear from him — and Rollins — on Monday night’s hottest show.


*Charlotte demotes The Boss*












> Proving that she doesn’t need help to come out on top in big match situations, Charlotte ruthlessly brutalized Sasha Banks last night at SummerSlam to become a two-time WWE Women’s Champion.
> 
> Sustaining a lower back injury during last night’s match, The Boss refused to give up despite excruciating pain, and Sasha will undoubtedly display that same tenacity in her quest to reclaim the crown jewel of Raw’s Women’s division. How will she retaliate against Charlotte tonight?


*The Beast at his most barbaric*












> In an intensely brutal SummerSlam clash nearly 15 years in the making, Raw’s Brock Lesnar conquered SmackDown Live’s Randy Orton via technical knockout, ending the match in carnage and bringing an entirely new meaning to the term “Team Red.” Then, after the bout, Lesnar got his hands on Shane McMahon, hitting SmackDown Live’s Commissioner with an F-5 that left the Brooklyn crowd in stunned silence.
> 
> How will The Beast Incarnate’s horrific actions impact tonight’s Raw, and how will Commissioner Stephanie McMahon and General Manager Mick Foley respond?


*Have The New Day found the cure for 'ringpostitis'?*












> SummerSlam’s special guest (and honorary member of The New Day) Jon Stewart nearly fell victim to “ringpostitis,” the startling epidemic affecting Raw’s tag teams. However, the returning Big E prevented the acclaimed comedian from being diagnosed by so-called “doctors” Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson.
> 
> Last night’s WWE Tag Team Championship Match pitting Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods against the faux physicians ended in a disqualification victory for Gallows & Anderson when Big E charged the ring, so it’s clear the rivalry between these Team Red tandems is far from over. But now that The New Day is fully functional and more virile than ever, are the WWE Tag Team Champions poised to give the wannabe doctors a triple-dose of payback?


*Will The Big Dog's rampage continue?*












> Not willing to wait for last night’s United States Championship Match to begin, defending champion Rusev sparked a brawl with Roman Reigns outside the ring, preventing the bout from ever officially getting underway.
> 
> The melee, which required a veritable army of WWE officials to separate the rivals, ended when The Super Athlete was deemed unable to compete by medical personnel. That didn’t stop Reigns from brutalizing Rusev further with a thunderous Spear onto the floor. Will The Big Dog bring that same aggression to Raw tonight in Brooklyn? Plus, will we learn more about Rusev’s condition following Reigns’ assault?
> 
> Tune in to Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and don’t miss Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET on all of WWE’s digital platforms.



WWE's third night in a row in the same town, same arena. WWE will certainly continue building toward the Raw brand exclusive show _Clash Of Champions _next month. Rusev/Reigns obviously is not over after their no contest brawl. Balor/Rollins will likely duel again over the Universal Championship. 

*Please* I want a Paul Heyman promo on his BEAST Brock Lesnar after the massacre of Randy Orton. :Brock


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Great win for Balor over Rollins for the Womens title.

As for Heyman "My client needed to look good again after getting flagged by USADA"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Clique said:


> *Discuss the fallout from SummerSlam on this edition of Monday Night Raw live in Brooklyn, NY. *​
> WWE's third night in a row in the same town, same arena. WWE will certainly continue building toward the Raw brand exclusive show _Clash Of Champions _next month. Rusev/Reigns obviously is not over after their no contest brawl. Balor/Rollins will likely duel again over the Universal Championship.
> 
> *Please* I want a Paul Heyman promo on his BEAST Brock Lesnar after the massacre of Randy Orton. :Brock


I am disappointed in the lack of snark or mockery in the thread title.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A 'suspension' coming for Lesnar, then. Heyman should be interesting tho.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm expecting a Bayley debut.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I'm expecting a Bayley debut.


Rumor Mill: And Samoa Joe too. Both have remained in Brooklyn.

If Charlotte utters the words "Open Challenge" on Raw Monday...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Given Balor could be out, Joe may get called up.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

- I want a promo from Heyman reminding us he gave us spoilers when he told us Orton-Brock would be a massacre
- The New Day have to lose the titles tonight. Today is a year since they won them. Their reign is starting to become a Reign of Terror bad.
- As much as every IWC smart wants Bayley to get hotshotted to win the Women's Championship, that is shitty booking and fucking up longevity for Bayley. She's gonna end up heatless like Paige if she wins the title tomorrow.Whatever, Raw's Women's Division is shit. I never thought I'd say this, but Eva Marie is more over than Sasha. I look forward to skipping Charlotte's promo, Dana Brooke getting dropped and a Bayley début
- Rusev needs redemption man. Give us the stipulation for Clash of Champions


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Clique Added the preview, bud.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@The Batman :cudi

Always good looking out, my man.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if anyone from Smackdown will be on Raw. Maybe Daniel Bryan if they want us to think Shane is too injured to appear. It would be cool to see Dean Ambrose defend his bosses honor but I doubt that happens. Maybe there will be another surprise return to go after Lesnar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm hoping for a good RAW.


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

my predict for raw tonight new day(c) vs luke gallows and karl anderson for the wwe tag team championship.  charlotte promo and bayley debut take out dana brooke and charlotte. Cesaro vs sheamus. brock lesnar be suspensions.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Wrestlefire said:


> Rumor Mill: And Samoa Joe too. Both have remained in Brooklyn.
> 
> If Charlotte utters the words "Open Challenge" on Raw Monday...


Raw won't get both.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bayley will flop on the main roster, especially Raw. She should go to SD, while Joe to Raw.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Shane, Dean and John are appearing to this week Raw live. I think it will setup something.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

hope Balor will be booed


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anybody have any clue when the doors open for Raw? I'm going but I can't even figure out when they do LOL :lol

This is my last show of Summerslam weekend and I'm sorta sad its almost over even though SS was all over the place...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder if they do 'suspend' Lesnar, what they will go with TBH. The old 'Board of directors' thing as wouldn't Steph/Mick be ok with one of their men taking out a SD superstar?

Unless they just chalk it off and Lesnar just leaves for a bit or there is another appearance for him again soon.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I wonder how long it will take before Balor starts getting booed and Rollins becomes the kind of-sort of-not really babyface of yet another feud. 

Also, if a Reigns/Rusev segment ends Raw I swear to God I will fucking Columbine WWE headquarters.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So MORE of the PMS Championship, Baby Flair as Champion, The men who wear Dicks on Headbands still champions & #REGINS-A-MANIA running wild even after a 30-day va-kay yup there's ONLY ONE gif to describe this RAW........










Cant wait until this gif becomes reality.......

#WWERatingsDOA #MNF #PromisedLAND


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Look's like no Brock tonight:



PWInsider said:


> For those of you wondering if WWE will be following up on Brock Lesnar laying out Shane McMahon last night at Summerslam during the aftermath of the Randy Orton bout, we are told that Lesnar is not slated to appear live on tonight's Raw from Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> Look's like no Brock tonight


So the most "_entreating/entertaining & the most anticipated_" Storyline & Superstar WON'T be in the building......

#WWELogic #ChnagetheChannle #WeAlreadyGOTyourmoney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

This post shows that every Raw match was on Summerslam was bullshit in some way.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Road to _Clash of the Championships_ begins tonight!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

@A-C-P


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw came out of Summerslam looking like a fucking joke.

Universal Championship got shit on, Balor as Champ will suck unless he turns heel.
No place for Lesnar in WWE nowadays, he can fuck off back to the Octagon.
Reigns vs Rusev feud has just turned into a fucking mess.
New Day vs The Club needs to get serious, far too much petty shit the past few weeks, last night didn't help matters either.
Plenty of shitty filler as well no doubt.

Possible Bayley appearance & more of Jericho & Owens will probably be the only things worth watching tonight.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Raw won't get both.


I don't even think they have to decide, especially on Bayley, even if she gets the belt tonight!

Make Bayley the legit "hottest free agent", and, when the whole women's situation shakes out (especially if Sasha is injured or whatnot), then pick your brand for Bayley and the white belt.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder that this is all about.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767794148468518913


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I wonder that this is all about.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767794148468518913


Dudley Boyz retiring?

As for the rest of the show, looking forward to Balor as champion, hopefully his reported injury isn't too serious. Would love to see a Bayley debut, if her and Joe are both debuting on the main roster, then I hope Joe goes to Smackdown.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767799896564961280


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Suspension, big fine or lawsuit is all you can expect in this era.
Had it been just 10 years earlier, you would see a badass Shane coming out with all sorts of toys at raw to beat up Brock, or make his life a living hell.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

As said in another thread, 

D-Von retires than Bubba Ray turns on him, rehashing the storyline from TNA which worked very well.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

FINALLY


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Tonight's WWE Raw Has A New Stage Setup.*

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/43337/Tonights-WWE-Raw-Has-A-New-Stage-Setup/

"A user of Imgur posted the following photo from what appears to be the production area of the Barclay Center in Brooklyn, New York. It clearly shows the SummerSlam is set is still in place with Raw graphics rolling on the big screen.

It would seem for one night only, Raw has a NEW stage setup!

Tonight's #WWE #RAW has a NEW stage setup (#SummerSlam stage)...probably one night only: https://t.co/k6HgUEw6mj pic.twitter.com/nUWe2ZWp00

— WrestlingNewsSource (@WNSource) August 22, 2016"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Has A New Stage Setup.*



anirioc said:


> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/43337/Tonights-WWE-Raw-Has-A-New-Stage-Setup/
> 
> "A user of Imgur posted the following photo from what appears to be the production area of the Barclay Center in Brooklyn, New York. It clearly shows the SummerSlam is set is still in place with Raw graphics rolling on the big screen.
> 
> ...


I got no problem with WWE using the Summerslam set for Raw, as I liked it last night & it saves all the people who normally help build the stage for Raw, changing it once again.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Not terribly surprising. I wish it was for more than just one night. I really like the set. Every HD, LED set the WWE has had since 2008 has looked gaudy and tacky. The one last night looked really nice.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So help me.. If I hear DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM??

On Raw.. It's going to be a real steaming pile of shit dropping down over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Will be there tonight!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

"New King in Town"










All jokes aside, get well soon, Finn.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else noticed how AJ Styles, Finn Balor, and the Club (technically) ALL won matches at Summerslam? Japan is taking over :3

Btw I miss Bully Ray lol



Cipher said:


> FINALLY


Damn, his run in 2011-2013 was pretty damn good


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Anyone else noticed how AJ Styles, Finn Balor, and the Club (technically) ALL won matches at Summerslam? Japan is taking over :3


Also, Nakamura won the NXT title the night before.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Also, Nakamura won the NXT title the night before.


Asuka too.

SummerSlam seemed to have started an hour earlier last night. Is that because of the DST? Will Raw start an hour earlier too?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope Orton turns up to Punt Lesnar in the head so he can take his next vacation.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Asuka too.
> 
> SummerSlam seemed to have started an hour earlier last night. Is that because of the DST? Will Raw start an hour earlier too?


Summerslam was just four hours long, that's all.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Summerslam was just four hours long, that's all.


Kick off show was 2 hours.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mick Foley just tweeted that, as expected, Finn Balor will relinquish his title tonight. Guess we're going to have a tournament, with Rollins winning it...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Finn has to give up the title tonight. So the good old tournament returning tonight? lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

2nd biggest ppv and the aftermath shows this company is a fucking shambles. They deserve every criticize they get. I've said this plenty times before but i do think after next year's WM i won't be watching regular and will just watch what i want to watch.

Feel sorry for Finn. No one deserves to be injured.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Title should go around the waist of Kevin Owens*.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Superstars taping is on right now and Jack Swagger is in the firs match.

Swagger is getting a good reaction facing Jinder Mahal lol.

@Jack Thwagger, he looks pretty good!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Feel bad for Balor, can't think of a worse time to pick up an injury.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Balor dropping the title to start the show. So does that mean we will have a new champ crowned in the main event?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hopefully WWE puts the all red everything title on the hottest free agent.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Another man's loss is another man's gain.

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, this is November 2015 all over again. It's just like how Seth Rollins got injured, except he actually got a lengthy world title run 

Hopefully for Balor, he gets well soon. Who knows? Maybe this is a (harsh) blessing in disguise and this time off prevents him from receiving backlash from the fans for his overpush. I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty depressing start to the show.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Its not going to do much for the new championship if the inaugural winner of it vacates on day 1.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd be cool with Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Rusev, Sami Zayn, or Cesaro becoming the new Universal champion  (even if some of these names are highly unlikely lol)


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

That ugly belt will look GLORIOUS by the end of the night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Can we get a reboot with a new look title since Finn has to vacate the title


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I do like Rollins but I really hope it's not him or Roman I'm just sick of the Shield.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Let the fuckery commence.

I expect them to move someone from NXT or SD, I'm guessing Joe or Bray.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a feeling this Raw could be the best one since the first episode after the brand split. Let's see if they can pull this show off tonight


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Big E vs. "Machine Gun" Karl Anderson in singles action.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, let's see how this goes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sucks that Finn has to relinquish the title


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Balor relinquishing the title. 

Enter... The Roman Empire.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Wow, I like this RAW opening way better than the old one.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

New king in town? Nope :Rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This Raw is going to be the mother of all clusterfucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This trainwreck of a show.:francis


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Balor relinquishing the title.
> 
> Enter... The Roman Empire.


I swear to fucking God, if this happens....


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly Finn Balor boring af. not enjoying him so far. No one in the crowd gave a shit about that title match last night


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yea that was 100% Finn's fault for that injury


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh that looked ugly in slow motion


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, I've been offline all day.

Balor is INJURED??


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

He popped his own shoulder back in? Fucking brutal.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This would be a perfect time to give Owens a whirl with the belt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Haven't tuned in to Raw in awhile and.....the hell was that theme?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bambamgordy said:


> Honestly Finn Balor boring af. not enjoying him so far. No one in the crowd gave a shit about that title match last night


He's out for 6 months


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to give the man the title


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Noooooooo. Fuck, Balor is the whole reason I'm bothering to watch RAW.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Please no championship tournament. They're boring.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn six months.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Finn, wasn't even champ for 24 hours.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

6 months?? Christ


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Someone yesterday said they hope that RAW gets the Summerslam set. GET THAT GUY A BEER


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn wow! That fuckin sucks for Balor.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm really hoping the Dudley's retiring bit is a ruse for a Bully Ray like turn. I'm hoping against hope it happens. :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I swear to fucking God, if this happens....


In Brooklyn no less. :lol


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

inb4 the fuckery...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Tough break for Finn though.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

That absolutely sucks.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hand it over demon geek!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn that sucks for him. That fucking powerbomb should become Seth's second finisher. It's clearly devastating. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck do you keep doing that move Seth.. You fucker, you ended Sting's career with that very move and now injured Finn Balor.

Fucking asshole can't protect his opponent.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finn is so much like Rollins with this injury too. Shame.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> He's out for 6 months


Yup.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really sucks for Balor, can't imagine how he must be feeling now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

6 months? Damn, he's going to miss Wrestlemania 

It sucks how he got injured even BEFORE his iitle reign began.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Fucking hell that belt I wouldn't want to win that.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn six months.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Wow, that is one ugly ass belt.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I have to say that Balor looks fine in a suit.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

This makes the next 6 months of Raw meaningless since you KNOW when Balor comes back they are going to do the whole "i never lost the title" thing. Ugh...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens, Jericho or bring up Nakamura for champ. 

Fuck the rest of the RAW roster (besides Seth who should wait to get the title back).


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I swear to fucking God, if this happens....


:vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe he can make it back in time to win the RR


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The title looks fine to me, but then again I do love red #formerredranger

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

T0M said:


> He popped his own shoulder back in? Fucking brutal.


Meanwhile the original Sin Cara needed to stop a match because he dislocated a finger :lol:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Boogeyman-lite has to relinquish the title less than 24 hours after winning it? Are casuals even going to remember him in 6 months?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE is screwed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

steph looked like she was going to cry


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn...I was thinking like 4-5 weeks. That really sucks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Clearly Roman is the only one amongst the Shield who is a good worker and protects his opponents.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Sucks for Finn with the stupid injury. Really want to see how the cards were going to play with him as champion.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He deserves what? Being injured? Crowd is dumb.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> Why the fuck do you keep doing that move Seth.. You fucker, you ended Sting's career with that very move and now injured Finn Balor.
> 
> Fucking asshole can't protect his opponent.


That injury was Finn's fault. He threw his arm over the barricade and it got caught, guess he was trying to grab it or something. He should of took it like Ambrose does.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I like the belt idk why fans are crying about it


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury the crowd


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

You guys wanted indyrific people like Balor to be on top, now you got it, be careful what you wish for....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

No shade, but he actually doesn't deserve it :lmao


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

DammitC said:


> 6 months? Damn, he's going to miss Wrestlemania
> 
> It sucks how he got injured even BEFORE his iitle reign began.


Wrestlemania is in 8 months.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

:cole Holy Foley! Balor just set new record Byron, for the shortest universal title reign in WWE history!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Rollins to interrupt Bálor for mega heat.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck this _YOU DESERVE IT CHANT_!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Abisial said:


> That injury was Finn's fault. He threw his arm over the barricade and it got caught, guess he was trying to grab it or something. He should of took it like Ambrose does.


That injury was Rollins fault, it was his job to protect Rollins.

Rollins injured a wrestler before with the same damn move.

Fuck Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So sad for him. Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Does that mean no return as a heel for Finn after 6 months.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

So slow on promos. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Urgh, sucks so fucking hard. Maybe I can nurse him back to health though, upsides.

Come back to Glasgow and I'll help ya pal.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

He seems to be in high spirits for someone who's gonna be out for six months. But, maybe that's just the painkillers.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So apparently he’s out 4-6 months. That fucking sucks.

Wish a speed recovery and here’s hoping he can be back by Rumble time so the Demon can be a surprise entrant.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fingers crossed that Finn recovers unrealistically quick like Rollins and Cena and is back by Rumble time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Meh, the championship doesn't look bad. I don't know why people are harping all over it. :shrug


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

My God he's horrible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He deserves what? Being injured? Crowd is dumb.


Lmao I thought the same thing for a second. The you deserved the title chants seem early to say the least.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> That injury was Rollins fault, it was his job to protect Rollins.
> 
> Rollins injured a wrestler before with the same damn move.
> 
> Fuck Rollins.


How do you protect a guy from throwing his arm backwards for no reason? It was Finn's fault.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Was it the turnbuckle powerbomb? Because I was wondering why they allowed that move after it ended Sting's career!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Not having to handle the pressure of justifying the super-push he has received this month will probably benefit Balor in the long-run.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bambamgordy said:


> DammitC said:
> 
> 
> > 6 months? Damn, he's going to miss Wrestlemania
> ...


7 months.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bambamgordy said:


> Wrestlemania is in 8 months.


lol shit, my bad! Thought it was June for some weird reason. Thanks!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62118417 said:


> Not terribly surprising. I wish it was for more than just one night. I really like the set. Every HD, LED set the WWE has had since 2008 has looked gaudy and tacky. The one last night looked really nice.


Not really, 2008 still had some good sets. Armaggedon, SummerSlam and Unforgiven 2008 set were good. probably late 09 is when it went downhill


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I am definitely on the Finn bandwagon, but the you deserve it chant seems out of place here. He's been on Raw for a month...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh now the crowd cares he has to give up said title they hate lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Injuries suck hope he gets better but I'm glad because he's terrible


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm warming up more to the belt as I stare at it right now. lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Go ahead and pen him into the Mania main event.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> How do you protect a guy from throwing his arm backwards for no reason? It was Finn's fault.


It was Rollins' fault.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stop trying to assess fault, people. Doesn't matter.

Clowns.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bret Hart said:


> Abisial said:
> 
> 
> > That injury was Finn's fault. He threw his arm over the barricade and it got caught, guess he was trying to grab it or something. He should of took it like Ambrose does.
> ...


Yeah I can't believe those idiots banned the curb stomp but kept that stupid move in his arsenal.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Put the belt on Rusev and do it tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Give the title to Brock and then it won't been seen for awhile. Everyone wins.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

woulda lol'd if foley try to raise the injured arm/shoulder


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> That injury was Rollins fault, it was his job to protect Rollins.
> 
> Rollins injured a wrestler before with the same damn move.
> 
> Fuck Rollins.


How was Rollins supposed to stop Finn from throwing his own arm over the barricade? The Sting injury may have been Seth's fault but this isn't.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> It was Rollins' fault.


Explain. Cant wait to hear it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was pretty emotional...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Tanks for putting me on the shelf, Seth Rollins."

:rollins


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Tank you Balor.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

calling it now. Finn returns at rumble and wins it.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Would have been funny if Finn came out and said "Surprise Surprise Motherf****"


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'm warming up more to the belt as I stare at it right now. lol


Balors plates help


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Finn now having all this extra time to play with lego


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is really heartbeaking...


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

:sadface:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

THE MAN!! :rollins


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> It was Rollins' fault.


No it was Finns fault


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank fuck for that. What a boring and bland guy Balor is


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Ask him where the Demon King is, Seth.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

did you read Stephanie's lips as he got in the ring? "it looks good on you"...it kind of does to be honest...i hope Vince gives him another opportunity.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Fingers crossed that Finn recovers unrealistically quick like Rollins and Cena and is back by Rumble time.


He'll be back sooner rather than later. I'm sure he'll get the best recovery meds and PEDs they can find


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kind of ironic that Seth Rollins' Titantron still talks about his injury


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That laugh :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The man !!!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins and his laugh gets me every time


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lool, Seth with that shit eating smile


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Rollins


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

captain fockin new japan.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love Seth Rollins.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins coming out with the :Cocky


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

OMG the shit eating grin. :ha


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ROLLINS TROLLING

THIS IS TOO MUCH :lol


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

KuritaDavion said:


> Give the title to Brock and then it won't been seen for awhile. Everyone wins.


Only reason I wouldn't is they'd have to actually replay the angle they did two years ago and do it RIGHT this time!!!

No one worthy, gatekeeper, elevate either somebody else or the gatekeeper.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Good move bringing Rollins out here. Like I prefer Rollins to Balor and I got a little pissed off at him coming out :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Rollins at that fucking smug face. I don't know why he's smiling after he seriously hurt two people in big matches.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

This show is unwatchable now. There's a reason they created the cruiserweight division, let Balor go there and dominate so the little guy doesn't hurt himself. I mean is the Universal championship for juist cruiserweights or what? I don't even get this show any more and I quit. The brand split sucks. When is TNA on?!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

please don't have Roman come out!


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Wow, Stephanie is putting on a lot of weight. Is she knocked up again?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :rollins4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay Gallows, Anderson, go out and kick his ass for that.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

3 injuries in a year and the 2 most significant injuries occurring by way of the same move. Time to retire that stupid powerbomb.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rollins with dem Zygarde pants.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Abisial said:


> How was Rollins supposed to stop Finn from throwing his own arm over the barricade? The Sting injury may have been Seth's fault but this isn't.





StylesP1 said:


> Explain. Cant wait to hear it.


Rollins shouldn't have been doing such a move in the first place if his opponent didn't know how to take it properly, he should have spoke to the Demon King about it before. 

Ended Sting's career and now halted Finn's career.

As sloppy as Ambrose is at least that fucker hasn't injured people.

So surprised to see Reigns is the only competent one from the Shield.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So they're still going with heel Rollins. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Should we just suspend bets on the "surprise" Royal Rumble winner now?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Stephanie-Seth sexual tension is back


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol the belt getting shat on again, so who's returning


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That's our(the US) main problem..assigning blame without fixing the problem. Once blame is cast, nobody even worries about the how to fix it.

Yes, the belt looks like ass. First time I've seen it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Rollins trolling with the title design comment while the crowd boos.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Seth trying to put over the the belt's design....


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rollins pushing the title design. :lmao :rollins


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That belt is bad ass idk what you guys are talking about 

Zayn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why is the cab driver coming out?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please make Owens champion


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh, not boring Zayn, just go away already


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

seth is a great shit-bag heel


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Cole. I never would have known who that was.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth *Troll*ins making fun of the people hating on the title :lmao

ZAYN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cue every asshole in the back coming out to insert themselves into the title picture.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

MA BOI SAMI


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

FFS Now Sami and that fucking hat.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Why is Rollins so awesome?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, what a pop and reaction for Zayn.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Called it.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens better be part of this.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

oh not this checkered chucklef*ck


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lothario said:


> So they're still going with heel Rollins. Jesus fucking christ.


He's been hilarious in that segment so far though. What an asshole haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> lol Rollins at that fucking smug face. I don't know why he's smiling after he seriously hurt two people in big matches.


Is he not supposed to be a heel?

And please not Sami vs Rollins


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Sami Zayn the one pick that may be worse than Finn Balor as champion


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Not this jobber. Save us Owens!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh wow Sami Zayn is here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:HA


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chris Jericho you the real MVP.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> Rollins shouldn't have been doing such a move in the first place if his opponent didn't know how to take it properly, he should have spoke to the Demon King about it before.
> 
> Ended Sting's career and now halted Finn's career.
> 
> ...


So it's Seth's fault that FINN botched. Interesting. How do you know they didn't go over the move beforehand?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dclikewah said:


> 3 injuries in a year and the 2 most significant injuries occurring by way of the same move. Time to retire that stupid powerbomb.


Funny how that move hurt two people and is not banned but the curb stomp never has and is banned


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Does Zayn go from being in the pre-show to main eventing?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Zayn better win this! Roman will though


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

zayn has poor posture

unbecoming a champion


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The guy that stood up to Brock Lesnar: Y2J!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aj styles or reigns


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

They need to put the belt on JeriGOAT.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Everyone wants a shot incoming Tournament for the title


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That moustache gets more GLORIOUS by the week :lol


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Now they're finally getting Rollins over as a heel.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

The man who was almost murdered by Lesnar last night, Y2J.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

That goofy goatee makes Jericho look even smarmier than normal. I dig it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah give the title to the Cab Driver. :lmao

They should put on Taxi logos if he wins it..

Universal title is a mid carder title anyway.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy shit that Owens pop!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Owens pop! Fucking push the man!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Owens! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fatal 4 Way incoming


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Is he not supposed to be a heel?
> 
> And please not Sami vs Rollins


I agree he's a good heel. I actually wanna punch him.But generally good wrestlers don't injure each other, no matter if he's a heel. And I agree Sami needs to get out, Enzo and Cass yes!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

The scarf will forever be over with me.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

So Roh's alumni from the mid 2000's are now the top dogs in the biggest wrestling company in the world :ha


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

How is Jericho even alive right now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So are we going to have the whole roster come out or are we going to cut this off now?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if they wait until the Clash to determine a new champion or they do it tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens? Lol so many of my favorites here. It's too good XD


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Oh! For the love God don't make Spami Lame champion!!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sami Zayn with that damn taxi hat could be the alternative look of Groundskeeper Willie on Simpson's Road Rage


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Put the belt on Enzo!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay. Too many people coming out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

6 man match...why not a damned tourney? Add in everyone and their dog and let's have some fun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo & Cass ? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

These pops help remind me that the future is finally bright.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Someone call Cesaro to make sure he is alive please.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone see that harambe sign in like the third row?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Time for a tag team match, playa.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

you think they would manage to find credible people to come and say they deserve a shot 
sami zayn , enzo and big cass ... i mean really ?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so a 6 man tag, fuck off no where near ready for cass having the belt


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:Rollins

Why are enzo and Cass out there?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We want Rusev! We want Rusev!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Abisial said:


> So it's Seth's fault that FINN botched. Interesting. How do you know they didn't go over the move beforehand?


You think Balor had enough time to take the move when he's literally being thrown and is trusting his opponent to throw him properly?

You can defend your boy all you want but now he's injured two wrestlers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Big Ass push incoming. :vince3 FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FIGHT 
OWENS
FIGHT 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is getting fucking ridiculous now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why are tag teams coming out for a singles title?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Imagine Enzo headlining Clash of Champions? :ha


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

So JeriKO is dead?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh god here he comes........................


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

rorschacks said:


> Would have been funny if Finn came out and said "Surprise Surprise Motherf****"


:lmao Finn removing the arm from the sling in order to deck Seth and hit the crowd with the 












Would've been a top 5 moment of the year :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol here comes your all's worst nightmare


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is Enzo and Cass here they lost.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

go away ROman..now Cole is putting him over! I give up!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> These pops help remind me that the future is finally bright.


Dude it's Brooklyn they will pop for anything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree he's a good heel. I actually wanna punch him.But generally good wrestlers don't injure each other, no matter if he's a heel.


I'm sure he apologized in the back (well I'd hope he has), but it's not like he can just one on the mic and apologize.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:lawler

THA BIG DOG


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

love how seth is just standing off to the side like 'f these clowns'


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Aw f it put the belt on cass with enzo talking for him. Fuck rollins and reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Listen to those boos for Reigns


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats 7 guys we need 1 more


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, shit just get the whole roster out here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I can see that time has changed some things...............and others remain the same. Those boos.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Game changer . Stfu up Cole


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I wasn't a fan of the idea of Balor as champ but I'd only pick two of everyone in that ring who I'd want to see replace him (Reigns and Rollins)


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> So are we going to have the whole roster come out or are we going to cut this off now?


I think we already got the whole roster out there.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Still nuclear heat. Reigns is done, stop reaching.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aw, he came out to ruin the positive reception


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth just chilling in the corner lol


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

Out of all the people in the ring it's obvious Sami Zayn will be challenging for the vacated title.

Everybody else is a heel and Enzo and Cass are not ready at all.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

lol shut up Cole


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How is it the three biggest heels on the roster come out to pops and Reigns is the only one who gets booed :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> So Roh's alumni from the mid 2000's are now the top dogs in the biggest wrestling company in the world :ha


No wonder WWE is so shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pretty soon this is going to look like the pre-Wrestlemania jobbers Battle Royale


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The look on Seth's face when Reigns music hit ZEHAHAH


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

All i see is a bunch of midcarders in the ring.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

The new WWE universal champion, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Not gonna lie, I hope they put the title back on Roman. I don't watch RAW usually anyway but the bitching here daily would be pretty fun.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We want slater :ha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Slater over af


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Promising start, then quickly fell off a cliff into a clusterfuck.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL we want slater chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Slater chant!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GAME CHANGER! 

THE ROMAN EMPIRE IS HERE! :mark: 





:HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho has the most presence.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

We want Slater chants - wow. :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"We want Slater"

GLORIOUS CROWD.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here come a 4 man tag match


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

We want Slater :lol


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Hell, why not have Bayley debut here, since it seems like half the roster is coming out to say hello...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"We want Slater" chant. Bless those fans.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Enzo would be the biggest embarrassment of a World Heavyweight champion since Arquette


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman Reigns don't want the U.S. title anymore?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Mick Foley is a slob and should not be on television


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is winning huh?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

A championship tournament, what a surprise 
ugh


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Enzo and Cass deserving? No offense, but they did lose last night.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Game changer . Stfu up Cole


More like channel changer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So we're suppose to forget Rollins just beat Zayn last month.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally a real wrestler in Roman Reigns. :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well Sammy Zayn is definitely not advancing


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Foley is an idiot.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why the fuck are Enzo and Cass in there?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho :lmao


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is fucking stupid. Another week of having no champion. Nice.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I very much approve of the Slater chants! :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> Here come a 4 man tag match


YOU THINK. :grin2:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"We want Slater"

I concur.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE waiting until next week. Could have helped your shitty ratings.

KO better be the next champ.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth looks so angry. But he should be the number 1 contender for the title since he can use his rematch clause but they aren't gonna do that instead I guess we will have a tournament.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Delsin Rowe said:


> That goofy goatee makes Jericho look even smarmier than normal. I dig it.


it really pulls together the whole 'gay 90's photographer' look he's going for


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sami v. Seth?

Nice knowing you Sami.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Jobbing Zayn to Rollins instead of Enzo to Rollins is why WWE calls itself sports entertainment and not professional wrestling.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Cole is that turd that just wont flush down


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Seriously why is Rusev not here but Enzo and Cass they lost.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Owens/Zayn is the greatest wrestling rivalry of all time


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, if Reigns is going to show up, then the #1 contender has to show up -- Rusev!


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Bye Sami.

And GTFOH talking about Enzo or Cass being "deserving" of a title shot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm good with this. Hope KO wins.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Just give Owens the damn belt and lets move on with life.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i thought Rollins was about to nail Sami with a curb stomp lol when Sami was kneeling down and Rollins bounced off the ropes.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

For the love of God, please put the belt on Roman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Zayn wins here.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wasn't Reigns in a feud with Rusev for the US belt?
Why the fuck is he in the ring..


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

On a positive note: WWE no longer has a champion who is considered a midget in 34 States...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tonight will be full of


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd rather they did just award the title to Rollins or at least crown someone tonight


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo and Cass...more like HBK and Diesel.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Dude it's Brooklyn they will pop for anything.


Except ALL of Summerslam yesterday.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They may want to make Sami go over to "punish" Rollins.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was an underwhelming announcement :lmao. 

"Um uh everyone is deserving and um uh were going to do a series of matches until next week.. or whatever... You two fight"

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I can't believe how they won't push Slater...that crowd would have gone nuts if Heath came out.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

So they basically told us there's no point in watching this week cause the title will be awarded next week. :maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That Story-Time show looks like it will be funny. :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho be like.. "Please give me the title you filthy, dirty, disgusting, brutal, skanky, bottom feeding trash bag ho.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

DammitC said:


> The guy that stood up to Brock Lesnar: Y2J!!!!


And got his lights punched out


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> They may want to make Sami go over to "punish" Rollins.


I have that feeling too.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Wrestlefire said:


> So JeriKO is dead?


No. They're clearly in love.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This should be contested in a elimination chamber or hell in the cell. Does this company ever think


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Slater the most over guys in the company....I called this


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

Based on this tournament...

I can't see WWE being stupid enough to suggest Enzo or Cass will face Rollins for the vacated title. That would be horrible.

I imagine Rusev will be competing against Reigns at Clash of Champions. So Rusev will interfere in Reigns match. 

Sami is facing Rollins. He's the only legitimate face out of the ones that came out to compete for the title. But he's facing Rollins. Will they shock us and have Zayn beat Rollins? Eh... maybe. I would love to see Zayn vs Owens for the title.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Zayn or Owens would be awesome..if Rollins or Reigns win its the same old shit...which will happen..it is getting annoying.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wrestlefire said:


> Hell, why not have Bayley debut here, since it seems like half the roster is coming out to say hello...


If she can do a Bayley2Belly on Bobby Roode, I'm sure she can get Sami Zayn off the ground.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well there goes my theory Joe was showing up. maybe russo is right and he never will.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I'd rather they did just award the title to Rollins or at least crown someone tonight


Well then you'd just be crowning the guy who lost last night, plus they need to fill time so another tournament.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

There were 7 wrestlers in the ring, so I guess there's still an open spot. A surprise debut maybe?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

infidel said:


> it really pulls together the whole 'gay 90's photographer' look he's going for


Word


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> This should be contested in a elimination chamber or hell in the cell. Does this company ever think


I 100% expected them to use the chamber to crown a champion instead of the Rollins/Balor match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Neville? Fugg you WWE!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I have that feeling too.


Did he get in trouble for what he said on twitter or something? :frown2:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Based on merit of work consistency: Jericho has been a tremendous set-up man and has been putting on easily his best work post-Honest Man that really outside of Honest Man is some of his best E work period so while he has lost alot of matches: I'd reward Jericho for his consistency this year and give him a run with it if these are our candidates.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Seth does need to change. He retired sting by being unsafe. He hurt balor and kept going full blast after. He broke cenas nose by being careless trying to act like brock. He just busted reigns up last week. And lastly he hurt himself to whuch is hiw he tore his knee up. Somethings he gets awat with doing needs to be toned down and that powerbomb throw of his needs to go


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Rollins is losing here.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Surprised they haven't wheeled out Lesnar to murder everyone in a gauntlet match for the title.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> Owens/Zayn is the greatest wrestling rivalry of all time


Haha

No


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

You know, I used to not get the whole Slater thing...but I'm really warming up to him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> Well there goes my theory Joe was showing up. maybe russo is right and he never will.


I think he's going to Smackdown. He's needed there more than Raw.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

infidel said:


> it really pulls together the whole 'gay 90's photographer' look he's going for


Right, right, I get that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Did he get in trouble for what he said on twitter or something? :frown2:


Finn got hurt from his powerbomb. So they might see Seth as reckless and not happy they already have an injured champion.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it the the Woman's Championship belt, the Universal belt, and the World Heavyweight champion belt all have the same basic design? Couldn't they come up with a different design for each one?


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone know how to disable people's signatures? I can't find it in my control panel.
90% of signatures on this forum are annoying.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Colin Cassady vs Romain Reigns final for Clash Of Champions???


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> This should be contested in a elimination chamber or hell in the cell. Does this company ever think


Only arenas without new jumbotrons can hold them


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> This should be contested in a elimination chamber or hell in the cell. Does this company ever think


Steph said they cant do the chamber anymore because the arenas all have jumbo trons and its hard to hang it up and it takes hours to put together. A HIAC in todays PG era would suck. I'd rather they do a tourney instead.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vacant is the two time Universal champ!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I think he's going to Smackdown. He's needed there more than Raw.


Oh can I have a witness, aint that the fucking truth.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Again who's the 8th guy? Joe? Roode? Who?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Seth does need to change. He retired sting by being unsafe. He hurt balor and kept going full blast after. He broke cenas nose by being careless trying to act like brock. He just busted reigns up last week. And lastly he hurt himself to whuch is hiw he tore his knee up. Somethings he gets awat with doing needs to be toned down and that powerbomb throw of his needs to go


- Sting got injured because of how the match was booked. He received and took the powerbombs perfectly ; Yet this is not a spot you want a 50+ years old guy to take.

- Balor fucked up last night, not Rollins. He was the one who botched his reception.

- Cena was legitimately Rollins' fault, no complaint.

- He injured himself on a stupid sunset flip. Complete freak accident.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like Seth, but I don't see him winning the Universal title. He lost last night. Sure, that might not matter; but I have a feeling the WWE was (and still is) planning on having a face become the Universal champion.

I hope Rusev costs Roman his match. Pretty please?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a sack of shit this tournament is. Seth should rightfully so be the champ if Balor can't defend and WTF are the certified goofs even in the mix? What a joke.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Did he get in trouble for what he said on twitter or something? :frown2:


Not sure but there is also the injury, so perhaps with both things he has some heat backstage and so it may be the reason why he loses this match.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Everything about Raw completely sucks. May genuinely start watching Smackdown only.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

#universaltitle - Law & Order


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I still don't see how Big Cass and Enzo in any way deserve to be in this tournament, first of all they're a tag team, and 2nd of all they fucking lost last night.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is it the the Woman's Championship belt, the Universal belt, and the World Heavyweight champion belt all have the same basic design? Couldn't they come up with a different design for each one?


all the UFC belts look the same, its actually better they're all clean yet still unique in their own right


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

StylesP1 said:


> This is fucking stupid. Another week of having no champion. Nice.


Vacant is the champion we need not the champion we deserve


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> For the love of God, please put the belt on Roman.


Hell fucking no motherfucker


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I'm back to shouting piggly son of a bitch at Rollins lol.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This Raw sucked away all of the hype created after Summerslam.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat Harambe sign


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Wait so they have gotten rid of the ringposts to put stupid screens over them? Wtf are they doing?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Throughout all the injuries and outside commitments that caused championship holders to drop their titles, The New Day and the Tag Team title have been models of consistency.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME IF ZAYN GETS INJURED NOW??


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

NXT Only said:


> Again who's the 8th guy? Joe? Roode? Who?


Who who who who who who who who?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Zayn will cheat here... fake injury.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Again who's the 8th guy? Joe? Roode? Who?


This match right now is not part of the tournament champion its a pre-tourmament match


Another injury OMG


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Crowd split


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Reigns back in the Universal Championship picture after that shitfest last night.

Un-fucking-believable. This company. fpalm fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK NOOOOOOO NOT another injury!!!! Sami Zayn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I still don't see how Big Cass and Enzo in any way deserve to be in this tournament, first of all they're a tag team, and 2nd of all they fucking lost last night.


Well they probably want to push Big Cass, plus Owens and Jericho are in the mix.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First Finn, now Sami Zayn. Damn man.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Is Rollins cursed?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are you shitting me?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

DON'T WORK ME LIKE THIS DAMMIT!!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Not sure but there is also the injury, so perhaps with both things he has some heat backstage and so it may be the reason why he loses this match.


Is he supposed to lose?

I feel like Sami is doing another killer sell. Not sure though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So...digital aprons, digital ringposts

How soon before we get digital turnbuckles, barricades and ring mats?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha what a work


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

I was legit scared there sami was injured for a second, yikes. They have got to tone it down or no one will make it to mania for the second year in a row smh


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WELP :rollins


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pretty sure he’s selling. But FFS, please be selling!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> This match right now is not part of the tournament champion its a pre-tourmament match
> 
> 
> Another injury OMG


Yes it is apart of the tournament


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I still don't see how Big Cass and Enzo in any way deserve to be in this tournament, first of all they're a tag team, and 2nd of all they fucking lost last night.


100% agree, it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> Wait so they have gotten rid of the ringposts to put stupid screens over them? Wtf are they doing?


did you even watch summerslam? They obviously kept the same set since they are in the same arena tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Guess Zayn is going over. Somehow people will blame Seth for this kayfabe injury :lol


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

I have to assume Zayn is going over simply because he's the only legitimate face out of the others. Reigns is also clearly going to face Rusev at the COC.

Nice selling from Zayn.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

lol Graves is so much better than that idiot JBL


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm SO tired of dives to the outside, it isn't even exciting anymore and its to dangerous to use every single match.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Good God. Is somebody just trolling the crowd now?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Sami faking it? The match is still going.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is it the the Woman's Championship belt, the Universal belt, and the World Heavyweight champion belt all have the same basic design? Couldn't they come up with a different design for each one?


They want their top title to have a streamlined look so when the champ is seen with it they can automatically tell it's a WWE title. Outside of wrestling fans it would be hard to expect people to just know someone is a WWE championship and how important the belt is, if all the belts look different. It's sort of like how all the UFC titles look the same regardless of division or gender.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

is it an angle where Rollins injures all his opponents or something? because i dont get why he would be selling


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

AHHH SHIT! :lol


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I love Zayn. He really deserves a chance. Dude is going to kill it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they probably want to push Big Cass, plus Owens and Jericho are in the mix.


Big E is more deserving of a push than Big Cass.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> So...digital aprons, digital ringposts
> 
> How soon before we get digital turnbuckles, barricades and ring mats?


Don't forget digital titles and digital clothes !!! :vince5


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> On a positive note: WWE no longer has a champion who is considered a midget in 34 States...


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Are they really gonna go on a everyone who wrestles Seth gets hurt storyline :reneelel 

Sami lands perfectly fine then just leans his ankle to the side, no injury here folks.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

If this injury is legit, then the Universal Belt is cursed.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I still don't see how Big Cass and Enzo in any way deserve to be in this tournament, first of all they're a tag team, and 2nd of all they fucking lost last night.


Time to put the Big Cass hype train in full motion :vince2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Are they really gonna go on a everyone who wrestles Seth gets hurt storyline :reneelel


Sign me in :lol


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Goodness man, Sasha, Finn and Sami all in under 24 hours


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jeez now Sami seems a bit injured? This championship is cursed. I've never seen so many things go wrong with a brand new championship.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Finn got hurt from his powerbomb. So they might see Seth as reckless and not happy they already have an injured champion.


I guess I didn't think about that but he can't help what happened to Finn it's not like he purposely tried to hurt him. It was a accident but this probably does not make Seth look good to management, first it was John then Sting, and now Finn Balor that does not make Seth look very good to management and makes him seem like a very unsafe worker to others on the roster and management. :frown2:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> - Sting got injured because of how the match was booked. He received and took the powerbombs perfectly ; Yet this is not a spot you want a 50+ years old guy to take.
> 
> - Balor fucked up last night, not Rollins. He was the one who botched his reception.
> 
> ...


Lol the lengths people will go to just to defend their favourite wrestler. :lmao

Rollins is an unsafe worker.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Please Sami win. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. 

TIME TO GET ON THE ZAYN TRAIN.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Yes it is apart of the tournament


Foley was like starting next week?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So Rollins takes out everyone he faces and wins the title easily? then there would be no one left..its kind of silly. And they're making light of the situation with Finn. I feel bad for Finn, he looked crushed.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Unorthodox said:


> Hell fucking no motherfucker


You actually want guys like Rollins to hold that abomination WWE calls a belt?

I say put in on Roman and keep it on there so nobody else has to embarrass themselves by carrying that abomination.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Will Sammi's injury impede his Uber responsibilities? He's my scheduled driver from Flatbush to LaGuardia at 9:20 pm.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

FWIW, they aired a commercial for a September 12th Raw in Baltimore advertising Reigns vs. Rollins just now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bayley <3 said:


> Are they really gonna go on a everyone who wrestles Seth gets hurt storyline :reneelel
> 
> Sami lands perfectly fine then just leans his ankle to the side, no injury here folks.


They call Seth the Crippler


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn the commercials really ruins the flow of the match


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This injury is a work.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Are they really gonna go on a everyone who wrestles Seth gets hurt storyline :reneelel
> 
> Sami lands perfectly fine then just leans his ankle to the side, no injury here folks.


Really? No injury? Phew. Damn, that SOB had me fooled XD


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Foley was like starting next week?


He said CULMINATING next week, very different word.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins needs to get rid of those wristbands, they always come off.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> Will Sammi's injury impede his Uber responsibilities? He's my scheduled driver from Flatbush to LaGuardia at 9:20 pm.


:lol
im dead


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mick foley sucks at GM, wwe needs somebody else, everything he does and says is so predictable.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

They didn't settle the Reigns/Rusev storyline. It's obvious Rusev will interfere in his match and cost him.

So is it heel vs heel next week? Cause if it's Cass or Enzo that is gonna be a horrible match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> FWIW, they aired a commercial for a September 12th Raw in Baltimore advertising Reigns vs. Rollins just now.


"FIGHT FOREVER"


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

All I can say is I love how Zayn is actually selling his injury and it’s affecting his offense. So many guys would just go through the motions like nothing happened.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is just a shitty, shitty situation.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I still don't see how Big Cass and Enzo in any way deserve to be in this tournament, first of all they're a tag team, and 2nd of all they fucking lost last night.


Because WWE Logic, that's why....which is stupid in every way,lol. 

They deserve to be in there because Vince McMahon likes Enzo.....Which means nothing


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Rollins new gimmick is to injury everyone until he's the de facto WWE Universal Champion. :ha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What the fuck was that pummel eww lol. Sami is better than that shit

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hopefully they do a swerve and have Owens vs Rollins and Owens wins it all. #WinOwensWin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Lol the lengths people will go to just to defend their favourite wrestler. :lmao
> 
> Rollins is an unsafe worker.


Is this the real Bret Hart's WF account? :westbrook5


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a Rollins guy, but I want Zayn to win here. He needs it more. This is his break through match.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Sami's selling is awesome.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sami is really earning my respect here.

I thought he was actually injured, and its adding a lot to the match.

His selling is masterful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Roman Reigns don't want the U.S. title anymore?


_*"HE DON'T WANT THAT! 

(NOPE!) HE DON'T WANT THAT!

HE DOESN'T CARE. NO, HE DON'T REALLY WANT THAT!"*_


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Foley was like starting next week?


ends next week where they crown a Champion


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> You actually want guys like Rollins to hold that abomination WWE calls a belt?
> 
> I say put in on Roman and keep it on there so nobody else has to embarrass themselves by carrying that abomination.


I completely misunderstood your post sir, Apologies.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok its definitely a work if Rollins is targeting it.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

can we get a GIF of sami limping across the ring for the helluva kick please??


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins vs. Seth Rogan


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Sami is doing an awesome job selling that injury... I'm almost believing he's really injured.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rollins should hit him with the patriot lock. Come on do it for America

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Either Zayn is real hurt or he's overselling lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn sold too much for that to not be legit. I thought he was working us but I think something's wrong.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Vince sucks....Zayn loses? great, Roman wins now! dammit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The worked injury was to protect him in his loss. Pretty obvious.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It's going to be Roman vs Rollins isn't it :mj2


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fantastic match to start RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good! Rollins wins!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is next week's match a four-way or one-on-one?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

I think the injury i def real.

ughhhh dude we are gonna have a starless wrestlemania again frfr


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that suplex position would have been a great time for Rollins to turn it into Gods Last Gift and win.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Zayn looked like he was gonna kick out lol


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I guess I didn't think about that but he can't help what happened to Finn it's not like he purposely tried to hurt him. It was a accident


I would absolutely have to agree with this. I don't feel Seth was looking to hurt Finn, it was just a very unfortunate situation. One thing I didn't find great was they had Seth laugh at Finn as he walked by him, I only say that because almost a year ago Seth found himself in the exact same situation....but I guess that's just building the heel character.
I do feel they should ban the move from happening. It seems like there is way too many injuries from this one move. But even so I can't say that this is all Seth's fault. True he was the one that performed the move but I'm not a wrestler so I can't sit here and say it was all his fault, I don't know. Plus Seth's character may seem like a jerk, but I genuinely believe that he wouldn't want to seriously hurt anyone.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

"A special look"

You mean a replay guys, come on now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!

Sami OUTTA HERE!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Really? No injury? Phew. Damn, that SOB had me fooled XD


You got worked brother


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

these are the other matches were gonna see tonight *shows brock/orton*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Sami's "injury" was a work. He sold it really well.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole: THESE are the rest of the matches that will be for the Universal championship
*Brock Lesnar: Tko "Tonight"*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Rollins.. the most unsafe worker since King Mabel..


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Push Zayn please.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's going to be Roman vs Rollins isn't it :mj2


And Roman will get injured mid-match and fight through it :reigns2


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho, Owens, Reigns, Enzo and Cass

How you gonna do this?

Enzo vs Cass to start the split?

Jericho vs Owens vs Reigns

then a triple threat next week

I'm confused


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Well... here comes the "suspension"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match. If Sami was selling he's the GOAT seller.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Mick foley sucks at GM, wwe needs somebody else, everything he does and says is so predictable.


He's on a script like everyone else, what do you want from him? He's been a good authority figure before


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Michael Cole just got TKO'd.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

First Balor, now Zayn. Rollins is taking out this New Era one geek at a time.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Lol the lengths people will go to just to defend their favourite wrestler. :lmao
> 
> Rollins is an unsafe worker.



Lol the lengths people will go to just find something to hold on to justify their hate of a wrestler.

Go trolling elsewhere.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole and the graphics people not on the same page.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to fucking god if it comes down to Seth and Roman i'm gonna be pissed, we don't need to see that shit again. Hopefully Rusev interferes and cost Roman his match, i just pray that happens.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm seriously worried they're going to put it on Reigns. They're dumb enough to consider it, no doubt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was a better match than most of the ones from last night.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Sami is excellent in getting himself over in a hard fought defeat, mainly because he tells such a good story in the ring. The long route is definitely the best route to take with him to maximise the moment he finally reaches the top.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The thing with Balor's injury is more about the move, Rollins should stop using it and do something else instead. The move is too risky for the person taking it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm beginning to resent the Shield now...Reigns and Rollins are given way too many opportunities. Zayn and Owens deserve something too not just great matches where they put on a great show but lose. Cesaro too..this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear to fucking god if it comes down to Seth and Roman i'm gonna be pissed, we don't need to see that shit again. Hopefully Rusev interferes and cost Roman his match, i just pray that happens.


Brace yourself. I think they're going to do Reigns vs Rollins next week. Rusev costs Reigns then you get Reigns v Rusev for the US Title and Rollins becomes Universal Champion. That's my guess.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Not sure but there is also the injury, so perhaps with both things he has some heat backstage and so it may be the reason why he loses this match.


It definitely doesn't make Seth look good but it's not like he purposely tries to hurt who he is working with in the ring. I bet he feels bad about hurting Finn and the twitter comment was about the crowd not being into the match and I can see higher-ups not liking what he said. I'm not sure how I feel about what he said many people say that the crowd has a right to chant what they want but it was pretty disrespectful to both him and Finn. 

Finn hurt himself in this match but the fans were to busy chanting for the title being bad than paying attention to the wrestlers putting their bodies on the line for our entertainment so I can see why Seth would be upset.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Cole and the graphics people not on the same page.


Probably confused as hell because of someone yelling in his ear. He's been messing up more than usual of late.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Relax, Rusev will not let Reigns get that belt.


----------



## Icarus1312 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please put the Universal title on Big E & the New Day!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Vince sucks....Zayn loses? great, Roman wins now! dammit


Not saying he couldn't win, but that's a leap.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Cole and the graphics people not on the same page.


I am guessing Cole started cussing out the production truck when they went to commercial.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

wait what did Micheal cole do lol, I was typing a message I missed it. What error happened?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Are you kidding me, another Blair Witch?!?!? The sequel bombed but hey let's make a new one. Idiots


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> First Balor, now Zayn. Rollins is taking out this New Era one geek at a time.


Go back to WCPW.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That angle on KO coming out of the guerrilla position was dope.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure why Enzo and Big Cass are in the Universal title discussion, they're tag team wrestlers who just a tag team match. But I guess we'll get storyline progresion with them and Jeri-KO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Man vs KO or GTFO!

Wait.... they put Neville in it?!?!?!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Movement said:


> Brace yourself. I think they're going to do Reigns vs Rollins next week. Rusev costs Reigns then you get Reigns v Rusev for the US Title and Rollins becomes Universal Champion. That's my guess.


Well i'll be fine as long as Reigns loses.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Gee, I wonder who's going over in this one.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Neville? What.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury

NEVILLE!?


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

smh...Finn just looks scrawny next to Seth man. And Seth isnt even that huge. He's like X-Pac's size. can't blame the guy accidentally hurting a smaller man in there.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Neville is the 8th :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> Lol the lengths people will go to just find something to hold on to justify their hate of a wrestler.
> 
> Go trolling elsewhere.


It's not trolling it's the truth. :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.............and randomly Neville shows up. It'll be another good match but Owens should win here.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is some lower midcarder in this :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol did they forget to include Neville in the opening segment?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh yeah Neville is gonna beat Kevin Owens.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Neville still just a happy go lucky high flyer with no character, get him the fuck outta here, can't stand his boring ass.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Neville!? Not Slater?! BULLSHIT.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Neville about to get pop-up powerbomb'd to the cruiserweight division.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

wait, did i miss neville in the ring earlier?
or did i missunderstand when they said 'everyone in the ring right now', thinkinh they meant only the people in the ring were in this tourney


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I would absolutely have to agree with this. I don't feel Seth was looking to hurt Finn, it was just a very unfortunate situation. One thing I didn't find great was they had Seth laugh at Finn as he walked by him, I only say that because almost a year ago Seth found himself in the exact same situation....but I guess that's just building the heel character.
> I do feel they should ban the move from happening. It seems like there is way too many injuries from this one move. But even so I can't say that this is all Seth's fault. True he was the one that performed the move but I'm not a wrestler so I can't sit here and say it was all his fault, I don't know. Plus Seth's character may seem like a jerk, but I genuinely believe that he wouldn't want to seriously hurt anyone.


I agree he probably didn't mean to. But he's injured 4 people in the last year. And 2 of those people had to be out for months (him and Balor), and Stings career is over. That's a bad look for anybody even someone with backstage clout. 

I doubt he gets punished for real though, they all know shit happens.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO vs Neville? Could they make the winner any more obvious?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Neville obviously winning this.

:HHH2


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

The Man that Creative forgot!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

So Rusev doesn't make the tournament but Neville does? Okay.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

ChicagoFit said:


> Are you kidding me, another Blair Witch?!?!? The sequel bombed but hey let's make a new one. Idiots


Hollywood is running out of ideas. All their movies are either reboots or comic book adaptations.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just turned on Raw and saw that Enzo & Cass are in the mix for the title :lol both can hardly wrestle.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Owens vs Neville....ha, that will put some butts in the seats :ha


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

JoeMcKim said:


> I'm not exactly sure why Enzo and Big Cass are in the Universal title discussion, they're tag team wrestlers who just a tag team match. But I guess we'll get storyline progresion with them and Jeri-KO.


I'm not sure how someone as unskilled as Enzo would ever be put in a singles match that exposes his countless flaws


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That SummerSlam theme was straight up garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> So Rusev doesn't make the tournament but Neville does? Okay.


I think Rusev was wrote off last night because he is going on his honeymoon with Lana now.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> It's not trolling it's the truth. :maury


:nah


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Neville still just a happy go lucky high flyer with no character, get him the fuck outta here, can't stand his boring ass.


Ironic because the only thing that separates him from Balor is some silly face paint with alleged supernatural powers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Next is Cass vs Enzo , main event is Jericho vs Romain


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Neville with the unnecessary flippy shit.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I ain't even mad. People bitch NXT call ups aren't used properly and then when they are bitch about their push. 

Neville won't win but he's entertaining in the ring at least.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I remember people were so high on Neville upon his MR debut :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Neville still just a happy go lucky high flyer with no character, get him the fuck outta here, can't stand his boring ass.


In NXT he was actually a really interesting tweener champ that was holding Sami Zayn down.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

this proves how shitty and thin the Raw roster is.....Zayn is gone, so who are the legitimate faces left? Just Roman and he's not even a real face. They might as well give to Big Cass at this point.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> It's not trolling it's the truth. :maury












There you go. I reckon this will take you more or less 2-3 weeks to assimilate, so we'll have this talk later on when you're ready.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I would absolutely have to agree with this. I don't feel Seth was looking to hurt Finn, it was just a very unfortunate situation. One thing I didn't find great was they had Seth laugh at Finn as he walked by him, I only say that because almost a year ago Seth found himself in the exact same situation....but I guess that's just building the heel character.
> I do feel they should ban the move from happening. It seems like there is way too many injuries from this one move. But even so I can't say that this is all Seth's fault. True he was the one that performed the move but I'm not a wrestler so I can't sit here and say it was all his fault, I don't know. Plus Seth's character may seem like a jerk, but I genuinely believe that he wouldn't want to seriously hurt anyone.


Yeah I agree with you he wouldn't purposely try to hurt people unless he wanted to get fired or something and him laughing at Finn makes him look like a hypocrite but it adds to him being a heel and him probably thinking that his situation was different even though it is the same but his heel character would probably try to come up with an excuse to say that the situation is somehow different when it isn't.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

for fuck sakes. Just give a Seth rollins vs Sami Zayn match at Clash of Champions. The buildup wont be bad ands the match would be good. I swear if its Rollins vs Reigns I am gonna burn a building.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This may be the worst post Summerslam RAW in recent memory.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No wait hold up, the adverts are supposed to last three minutes before you back to the show, not the other way around WWE.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

So two more matches tonight ? Their is lie 5 people left. Does this company know what the fuck they're doing!!??


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I get Cole had to establish that Jericho was out there right before the commercial break...

But he just no-sold that clothesline :lmao


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

why a commercial break in every match? lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> Hollywood is running out of ideas. All their movies are either reboots or comic book adaptations.


It's beyond pathetic that there are endless reboots. If they decide to reboot Jaws, I might become Amish...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

For the love of God, don't break up JeriKO so soon.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

> this proves how shitty and thin the Raw roster is.....Zayn is gone, so who are the legitimate faces left? Just Roman and he's not even a real face. They might as well give to Big Cass at this point.


Zayn is not gone. He's not really injured, he was just selling a kayfabe injury.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J's "Guys to job to" checklist..

Next?

Neville.


----------



## unnamed (Aug 19, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> So Rusev doesn't make the tournament but Neville does? Okay.


Well, Rusev got kayfabe injured last night, so that probably explains it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If this tourney or what the fuck ever doesn't end with JeriGOAT or KO as champ, WWE has no clue.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> There you go. I reckon this will take you more or less 2-3 weeks to assimilate, so we'll have this talk later on when you're ready.


:lmao

You can try to make yourself feel good and right as much as you want but it doesn't change the fact that he injured Sting and Balor with the same move and broke Cena's nose.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bambamgordy said:


> Wait so they have gotten rid of the ringposts to put stupid screens over them? Wtf are they doing?


it's only a matter of time before that ball wall you see called the titan tron will stretch from all the way from left to right and top of the roof to the bottom floor and then they'll do away with pyro, it will be strobe lighting


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I think Draymond Green should host a Raw. In Oklahoma City.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> It's beyond pathetic that there are endless reboots. If they decide to reboot Jaws, I might become Amish...


dont give them any ideas, LOL I could totally see them doing that hahahahahahahah


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Jericho is my new hero now. He should be rewarded for sticking it to Brock last night.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I'm beginning to resent the Shield now...Reigns and Rollins are given way too many opportunities. Zayn and Owens deserve something too not just great matches where they put on a great show but lose. Cesaro too..this is getting ridiculous!


Resent them for what? Everybody can't get consistent main event opportunities or the main event looks ridiculous. What opportunities that Reigns and Rollins got should have really went to KO, Zayn, or Cesaro?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Am I the ONLY Neville fan on this site?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> :lmao
> 
> You can try to make yourself feel good and right as much as you want but it doesn't change the fact that he injured Sting and Balor with the same move and broke Cena's nose.


Tsk tsk, 2 weeks at least I said. I hope your studies go well for you


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Shane Banks said:


> dont give them any ideas, LOL I could totally see them doing that hahahahahahahah


Jaws with an all female cast. Leslie Jones is Chief Brody... shoot me now...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Read that Seth injured Sami? Are people being serious or is that a joke? I just got home.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Am I the ONLY Neville fan on this site?


Na. I dig him.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jericho's looking like a sleazy porn director nowadays...:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cipher said:


> Read that Seth injured Sami? Are people being serious or is that a joke? I just got home.


Its a kayfabe injury used to protect Zayn in the loss. He's not really injured.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Is Rollins cursed?












lol


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

look like it will be a 4 way match for the wwe universal championship on raw next week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So the title match is next week? So guys will be wrestling twice tonight? Is that how this is working tonight? Or are they going to do semi finals and the championship next week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Read that Seth injured Sami? Are people being serious or is that a joke? I just got home.


It was a worked ankle to protect him in his loss to Seth. Seth even targeted the ankle.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Na. I dig him.


I like him too, I just wish they gave him more to do.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> Tsk tsk, 2 weeks at least I said. I hope your studies go well for you


You should use that chart and apply it to yourself, no need for this hypocrisy.

Can't really expect much from a fan of an unsafe worker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful german by Neville.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does Neville does anything OTHER than flippy shit?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Am I the ONLY Neville fan on this site?


No, your not! :smile2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville can take Lesnar to Supelx City!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Neville would be a great person for Rollins to go over if they had bothered to give him the KotR and more than the Green Arrow match

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So the title match is next week? So guys will be wrestling twice tonight? Is that how this is working tonight? Or are they going to do semi finals and the championship next week?


Or maybe a four way next week.

Seth vs KO vs Roman vs Vince's new Big guy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's Gaves O-Clock Motherhuggers!!

He almost became the US Championship.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I like him too, I just wish they gave him more to do.


If he's under 205lbs they should let him rule the cruiserweight division.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Neville looks scared as fuck to do the red arrow lately, he stands up there bracing himself for like 10 seconds.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ChicagoFit said:


> It's beyond pathetic that there are endless reboots. If they decide to reboot Jaws, I might become Amish...


Don't give them ideas!!!

There is no creativity left in Hollyweird. It IS beyond pathetic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

making an announcement to tell us an announcement is happening :lmao


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Honestly, fuck. Does no-one even politely think of telling Cole in a matter-of-fact way taht the moves he's calling AREN'T THE MOVES BEING DONE?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

JeriKO is a bromance for the ages


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good showing by Neville. I see you boss, keep at it mane!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random way to win but I'll take it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

When was the last time someone got pinned by a non finisher lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did anyone think Sami Zayn would beat Rollins? Did anyone think Neville would beat KO? This is crap.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Am I the ONLY Neville fan on this site?


I like him, in spite of his awful taste of football team! 

He's very impressive in the ring but hasn't showed enough in terms of character work outside his storyline in NXT with Zayn. Maybe when the CW division gets started he'll get some attention and proper storylines.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice Argentine neckbreaker.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That looked like a reverse F-5.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Martins said:


> Honestly, fuck. Does no-one even politely think of telling Cole in a matter-of-fact way taht the moves he's calling AREN'T THE MOVES BEING DONE?


Lol, he called the blue thunder bomb the michinoku driver last week or the week before. :lol


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It was a worked ankle to protect him in his loss to Seth. Seth even targeted the ankle.


a "worked ankle"

I see what you did there :rollins


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Martins said:


> Honestly, fuck. Does no-one even politely think of telling Cole in a matter-of-fact way taht the moves he's calling AREN'T THE MOVES BEING DONE?


Don't you get it, Cole's new gimmick is that he calls moves incorrectly.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> So two more matches tonight ? Their is lie 5 people left. Does this company know what the fuck they're doing!!??


Cass vs Enzo/Roman vs Jericho


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Abisial said:


> When was the last time someone got pinned by a non finisher lol


Sasha pinned Dana Brooke a few weeks ago after her double knees in the corner move.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> You should use that chart and apply it to yourself, no need for this hypocrisy.
> 
> Can't really expect much from a fan of an unsafe worker.


Lol. It's a pleasure to share a forum with the real Bret Hart.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins vs Owens vs Reigns vs not sure yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Owens, Rollins, Reigns and Rusev?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So the Raw new era is overdoing fatal 4 ways


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

L0L Cass about to squash the U.S Champ


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Or maybe a four way next week.
> 
> Seth vs KO vs Roman vs Vince's new Big guy.


And...........Nailed it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big E's back!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fuck - now Rusev is going to job to Big Cass? As if getting buried by Roman wasn't enough? FUCK.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jericho now has to job to Roman .


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Why does Cass get an opportunity in this tournament and not Enzo? They both lost.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

ffs they're gonna make Jericho job to Roidman


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just give the God damn title to Rollins.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I miss the Cole of 2011 where he would just BURY all the Indy geeks and nerds....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe the Universal Title design will grow on me lol.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

So Rollins, Owens, Cass, and Reigns. Gee what a match next week that will be.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev vs Big Cass...should be interesting.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The team of JeriKO reminds me of the tag team of Jericho and Christian in 2003.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i love how they're just pulling guys out of their ass that wasn't even in the opening promo, Neville? Rusev? Why'd everyone else have to come out to get in the tournament but Rusev and Neville just chilled backstage and got the spots given to them?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Rusev and Reigns advance and its Rollins v Reigns v Rusev v Owens and Rusev and Reigns take each other out and brawl to the back next week and Rollins and Owens put on an epic match with Rollins winning...Obviously....Owens will be with Jericho. Rollins might win, or they'll be stupid and give it to Reigns.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

In what universal can Big Cass beat Rusev?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn, looks like Jericho isn't advancing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe Jericho uses his creative control and books himself over Reigns...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So I'm guessing it'll be Jericho, Owens, Big Cass and Rollins next week.

fpalm Please don't tell me WWE is about to do something stupid and actually put the Universal Championship on Colin Cassady. Dude is far from being ready to be the man.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Lol. It's a pleasure to share a forum with the real Bret Hart.


Taking that gimmick to the next level. Waiting for him to drop some 4/10s.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Fuck - now Rusev is going to job to Big Cass? As if getting buried by Roman wasn't enough? FUCK.


Well Rusev has the excuse of the beatdown last night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Rollins.. the most unsafe worker since King Mabel..












Nash was pissed. lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> I miss the Cole of 2011 where he would just BURY all the Indy geeks and nerds....


Heel Cole was the GOAT. I miss the Cole Mine.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

They're really booking this on the fly.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

PanopticonPrime said:


> In what universal can Big Cass beat Rusev?


The WWE Universe


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They are 100% booking this show on the fly. What the fuck lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

LMAO the Roman and Rusev storyline dropped. Reigns is going over next week,


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

This tournament is really showing that Raw lacks top, credible faces.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That Snowden movie looks so damn boring. We already know how the story ends, not much point in watching it imo.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767888204083109888


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Rusev and Reigns advance and its Rollins v Reigns v Rusev v Owens and Rusev and Reigns take each other out and brawl to the back next week and Rollins and Owens put on an epic match with Rollins winning...Obviously....Owens will be with Jericho. Rollins might win, or they'll be stupid and give it to Reigns.


I see it going this way too, but who is going to feud with Rollins going forward?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> So I'm guessing it'll be Jericho, Owens, Big Cass and Rollins next week.
> 
> :FFS please don't tell me WWE is about to do something stupid and actually put the Universal Championship on Colin Cassady. Dude is far from being ready to be the man.


:vince


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Rusev and Reigns advance and its Rollins v Reigns v Rusev v Owens and Rusev and Reigns take each other out and brawl to the back next week and Rollins and Owens put on an epic match with Rollins winning...Obviously....Owens will be with Jericho. Rollins might win, or they'll be stupid and give it to Reigns.


3 heel vs 1 babyface no, Cass/Roman move on


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor JeriGOAT about to job to Roman then.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> Lol, he called the blue thunder bomb the michinoku driver last week or the week before. :lol


And tonight Zayn was going for a suplex or a brainbuster and Cole said he was going for the Michinoku Driver too :lmao

Honestly, I'm expecting Zayn to throw a flurry of punches on someone one of these days with Cole going "LOOK AT THAT, RAPID FIRE MICHINOKU DRIVERS BY SAMI ZAYN"


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I love how Vince clearly hates Enzo.....he always hates the crowd favorites lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Movement said:


> They are 100% booking this show on the fly. What the fuck lol


Do they really have a choice?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Taking that gimmick to the next level. Waiting for him to drop some 4/10s.


We need that Triple Haich-uh guy in here to balance him out.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks like Smackdown will be winning the next two weeks as well. Cause Raw so far is boring and predictable. I don't even think Bayley debuting can save it.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Martins said:


> Honestly, fuck. Does no-one even politely think of telling Cole in a matter-of-fact way taht the moves he's calling AREN'T THE MOVES BEING DONE?


Just practicing for his WWE 2K Video game commentary :reneelel


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

BrotherNero said:


> LMAO the Roman and Rusev storyline dropped. Reigns is going over next week,


I think

Rusev costs Reigns. Reigns costs Rusev.

Rollins vs KO vs Cass vs Jericho

Next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Does Neville does anything OTHER than flippy shit?


He was a decent talker in NXT, he really shined in his feud with Sami. But like a lot of the new roster guys he's saddled with an "I wrestled all over the world and now I'm in WWE" generic face character.

I wish they would of gave him a mask now


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I love how Vince clearly hates Enzo.....he always hates the crowd favorites lol


Enzo (and Cass) have absolutely no business being near the top title picture on Raw.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> So I'm guessing it'll be Jericho, Owens, Big Cass and Rollins next week.
> 
> fpalm Please don't tell me WWE is about to do something stupid and actually put the Universal Championship on Colin Cassady. Dude is far from being ready to be the man.


You think the WWE is going to put Jericho over Reigns?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, The New Day should have dropped the titles to The Club last night. Will they drop them now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cass to beat Rusev because of Vince's boner.

Roman to squash Jericho because fuck us.

Rollins vs Owens vs Roman vs Big Ass


Owens better fucking win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

365 days and counting! and how many times have they defend them in 365 days? 5 times?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That seriously needs to be Owens new finisher.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Do they really have a choice?


I suppose not. They could have at least got the tournament structure down though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I love how Vince clearly hates Enzo.....he always hates the crowd favorites lol


To be fair Enzo sucks in the ring. Plus, in singles action who in the hell would he go over?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"The Big Guy"


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

It'll be either Roman or Seth winning next week. Probably Seth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You would think New Day's act would be stale now to fans but they are more over than they were last year.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Does Neville does anything OTHER than flippy shit?


What do you think?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think Big E should have Big Cass's spot in the tournament tbh


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

So, the makeshift tournament: 

● _Seth Rollins_ vs. Sami Zayn
● _Kevin Owens_ vs. Neville 
● Roman Reigns vs. Chris Jericho
● Rusev vs. Big Cass

Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. TBD vs. TBD for the vacant WWE Universal Championship next Monday night.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Nash was pissed. lol


Did he get hurt from that? He dropped down on him looks painful.:frown2: Also was Mabel later Visera? It looks like him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Who else is even in the Raw tag division? 

New Day

Enzo and Cass

Gallows and Anderson

Dudleys

and?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> The team of JeriKO reminds me of the tag team of Jericho and Christian in 2003.


Because they're Canadian or the humor?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i love how they're just pulling guys out of their ass that wasn't even in the opening promo, Neville? Rusev? Why'd everyone else have to come out to get in the tournament but Rusev and Neville just chilled backstage and got the spots given to them?


They were smoking a doob with Randy and pooling their money to pay the fine. Act of charity, Orton needs an all natty painkiller right now.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

How long before the tag team titles are changed?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish the crowd would start booing these guys like they do Reigns.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I certainly didn't miss these kings of cringe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe if more tag teams had freedom like New Day to go out there and go off script and be themselves more tag teams would be over. Sick of these guys, so fucking sick of them.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Big E needs a good solo run. Wouldn't be mad if/when he turns.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So over the New Day. Yeah fuck these geeks.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Get these titles off these goons tonight Anderson and gallows


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dropping the belts tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Because they're Canadian or the humor?
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


lol both


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big E is the glue that holds the New Day together, with him out of action things just felt off.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

New Day is so lame. They look like massive fools.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> If he's under 205lbs they should let him rule the cruiserweight division.


Good idea, especially if they bring back the cruiserweight/lightheavyweight title. It let's him have something to do without shoehorning him into matches where he's just going to job.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This show is so bad my illegal stream has delayed audio.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ahh the New Day, yet another stale, over-pushed act that need to fuck off. Get the fucking belts off them, it's been long enough.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Who else is even in the Raw tag division?
> 
> New Day
> 
> ...


Golden Truth

Those Caribbean guys cant remember their names (Epico and someone else)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats to the New Day for 365 days as copper gladiator champions!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

These dudes are still over as fuck


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Seriously can't stand the new day


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm getting tired of the New Day, which is a shame since I used to really enjoy them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62130713 said:


> Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. TBD vs. TBD for the vacant WWE Universal Championship next Monday night.


The other two TBD are Reigns and, I am guessing, Cass.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Rusev has the excuse of the beatdown last night.


I guess so... but please don't remind me of that.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So over this shit get the titles off of them ffs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU LOOK STUPID


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Stupid Idiots new day clowns


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

the fuck are Club wearing

shoulda stayed with more simple black gear


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

How many different "Thank you fans, it's all because of you" promos are we going to have tonight? 

rofl Anderson/Gallows cut off. Thank you for pointing out the obvious. THIS IS STUPID.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

"We got a smart crowd here tonight." 

:kobelol


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

regins /rusev feud is likely be dropped with raw do not any main events babyface


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anderson and Gallows speaking the truth.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is that the Brooklyn Brawler near the ramp?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Your hot Asian wife....STUPID


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

If only Vince understood what he has in Machine Gun Anderson. Smh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Anderson yelling at me?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Enzo (and Cass) have absolutely no business being near the top title picture on Raw.


Point absolutely taken when not only did they lose last night but have hardly established themselves as individual entities on the main roster yet but in defense: I think Vince/creative was gonna roll with Rollins/Balor for a little while and this is just something they could throw together quick. Sure, this exposes downside of not keeping many people hot for insurance when this kind of thing happens to a 210 lbs man but it is what it is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh boy, someone said "Entitled" I'm sure someone, somewhere just got triggered.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane Banks said:


> Golden Truth
> 
> Those Caribbean guys cant remember their names (Epico and someone else)


The Shining Stars, but yea I can't blame you for not remembering. Who cares about them lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh look, Biscuits and Gravy are out to bore me to fucking tears again.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

What chants in 2016. All the cool shit Austin did is canceled out because of this.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> The other two TBD are Reigns and, I am guessing, Cass.


If Cass wins it over Rollins or Owens, I may be legit done with the show. lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The New Day could lose the titles and they would still be over. I want someone else to have a run with the titles now.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

At least they didn't drag the balls in a jar schtick out for a long time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I stand by what I said, Karl Anderson is a star. Sucks that he's being held back in a tag team tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Big E needs a good solo run. Wouldn't be mad if/when he turns.


You think he turns? I could see them ongoing with Woods as the "I feel underrated" guy or Kofi as the "I don't need y'all vet."

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking Kofi seriously comes out wearing pigtails, fucking fruit cake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Anderson is the only talent in the ring.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson are bitch slapping those jokers with reality.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> I agree he probably didn't mean to. But he's injured 4 people in the last year. And 2 of those people had to be out for months (him and Balor), and Stings career is over. That's a bad look for anybody even someone with backstage clout.
> 
> I doubt he gets punished for real though, they all know shit happens.



Yeah for sure but that's just as much as WWE's fault for not doing anything about the move. They have a responsibility to ensure that the moves performed are not going to do things like this. Its true, Seth was the one that performed the move so he has a hand in the outcome but ultimately WWE need to do their jobs and get rid of it. Hell, they were making a big enough stink over the curb stomp and as far as I know, it injured no one...and yet when there is a move that's obviously causing injuries, they do nothing.
Part of me wants to say "SETH NEEDS TO PERFORM THESE MOVES BETTER" but again, I'm not a wrestler and I know nothing about properly performing a move so I have no right to get on the guy about it....but I do feel its a mix of WWE not pulling moves that need to be pulled and from what I've heard, Seth possibly doesn't properly know how to execute the move.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Did he get hurt from that? He dropped down on him looks painful.:frown2: Also was Mabel later Visera? It looks like him.


Yes, and yes.

*KEVIN NASH ON MABEL BEING UNSAFE IN THE RING*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FLIM-FLAM AND BOOTY CHATTER :kobe9

Welcome back, Big E. :sk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so bored with this RAW


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> You think the WWE is going to put Jericho over Reigns?


Yes. I think Rusev will cost Reigns his match and in return Reigns will do the same thing. So yes I can see Jericho going over Reigns due to extenuating circumstances. Neither Rusev or Reigns need to be in the Universal Championship picture when they are currently feuding over his United States Championship.

Just one man's opinion. Could be Roman Reigns is a four time champion by this time next week. :draper2


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Are we really comparing Rollins to Mabel now?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to see Big E and Xavier with a solo run.

Kofi can get traded to Smackdown.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Big E has TONS of potential, the sooner he drop the new day and goes singles the sooner he will rocket to the top of the card like i think he has the potential to do. Xavier Woods could have an ok singles run to, Kofi needs to go.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SDWarrior said:


> If Cass wins it over Rollins or Owens, I may be legit done with the show. lol


Yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Shane Banks said:


> Golden Truth
> 
> Those Caribbean guys cant remember their names (Epico and someone else)


Golden Truth
and the Shining Stars..

That can't be the whole division, if so then woooooooooooooow it's bad :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince does know New Day don't need the titles to be over don't he? I mean those copper gladiator belts aren't why they're over. Yet this old fuck refuses to take the belts off them because of their popularity.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson remind me of the guys who deliver my pizza from my local Papa Johns..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Yeah for sure but that's just as much as WWE's fault for not doing anything about the move. They have a responsibility to ensure that the moves performed are not going to do things like this. Its true, Seth was the one that performed the move so he has a hand in the outcome but ultimately WWE need to do their jobs and get rid of it. Hell, they were making a big enough stink over the curb stomp and as far as I know, it injured no one...and yet when there is a move that's obviously causing injuries, they do nothing.
> Part of me wants to say "SETH NEEDS TO PERFORM THESE MOVES BETTER" but again, I'm not a wrestler and I know nothing about properly performing a move so I have no right to get on the guy about it....but I do feel its a mix of WWE not pulling moves that need to be pulled and from what I've heard, Seth possibly doesn't properly know how to execute the move.


The ban for the curb stomp made sense because even though it never injured no one on the show. That's one of the easier movies for bad ass kids to emulate on each other. And foot to head to ground isn't good for that age group lol.

But you got a definite point on them needing to do more about getting movesets together. But we all know they won't take any of the blame, because no company takes blame unless it's just unavoidable.

But idk they either need to do a quick meeting with the talents on how to take that (and the Styles Clash before bad things happen) or ban the move.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Does Neville does anything OTHER than flippy shit?


I mean, did Juventud or Rey? Lol. He's a cruiserweight and has no chance of moving up the card. The CW division will be and always has been the flipping division. It has its place imo. I don't think every match needs to be a technical masterpiece anymore than I think every match needs to be a fast paced spot fest. Neville also has great ring psychology when he wants to exhibit it. Much more than he's given credit for.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Are we really comparing Rollins to Mabel now?!


Well, who has the highest body count ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Vince does know New Day don't need the titles to be over don't he? I mean those copper gladiator belts aren't why they're over. Yet this old fuck refuses to take the belts off them because of their popularity.


I'm hoping he didn't put the belts on MGKA & Gallows simply due to the formation of JeriKO as they should be the tag champs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hm...so this is how Big E spanks people


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously kofi, you forgot your line...wow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking Big E is seriously slapping Anderson's ass, get that motherfucker off my screen. And Cole going "Well its classic New Day" fuck him too.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Golden Truth
> and the Shining Stars..
> 
> That can't be the whole division, if so then woooooooooooooow it's bad :lol


Im pretty sure all the teams you listed and the two I did is all the teams

Since Prime Time players are feuding, and I dunoo if you counted JeriKo or not but lol thats pretty much all the teams


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess they will build up the New Day vs The Club so that they win the titles at Clash of Champions.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

2016 Karl Anderson = 2003 Jamie Noble or Kid Kash?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Let me guess, Anderson is going to lose. 

Edit: Big E already making him look like a bitch by slapping his ass.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Day need to be careful with all the booty talk


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Is anyone else getting redircects on this site? I'm in my iPad and it keeps redirecting me to dkpartner.com app shit.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Fucking Big E is seriously slapping Anderson's ass, get that motherfucker off my screen. And Cole going "Well its classic New Day" fuck him too.


This is why I want Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks to stay as far away from WWE as possible.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E actually slapping Anderson's BOOTY instead of his ribs when applying the abdominal stretch. :chlol

Now that New Day have officially been tag champs for a whole year, I'm down for them dropping the belts to Gallows and Anderson. Then when the Cruiserweight Title is reactivated, Woods can gun for it before Kofi and E and gun after the tag titles.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was anticlimatic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh fuck this shit. Could they make Anderson and Gallows look anymore like jokes?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

That's fucking bullshit lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Did he get hurt from that? He dropped down on him looks painful.:frown2: Also was Mabel later Visera? It looks like him.


If this wasn't answered, yes and yes. I believe he said in a shoot interview that it either tore or strained his abdominal muscles.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Club = BERRIED.

GTFO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All The Club does is lose every fucking week.

What is even the point of them being in a storyline with ANYONE?

:lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

God dammit. Why did you come to the WWE, Karl? You were so much better in NJPW. Your talent is being wasted here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is random retirement. Hopefully its just a work and Bubba is going on a single's run. It is BK aka their hometown though.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

dsnotgood said:


> Is anyone else getting redircects on this site? I'm in my iPad and it keeps redirecting me to dkpartner.com app shit.


thats a software glitch....are you connected to the internet via wifi or cellular data?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

New Day running around with a fucking unicorn is precisely why so many people don't watch this crap anymore.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bully Ray heel turn????


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Other than American Alpha and The Revival, are there any other tag teams in all of WWE with enough credibility to face New Day?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dudley got nothing on Henry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, the Club should have won the titles.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thread title should be edited at this point.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

C'mon WWE gives us a Bully Ray run!!!


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm still so bitter they made jobbers out of an iconic tag team. They made them a joke.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a work.

Dudley Boyz say good-bye.

Bully Ray says hello.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dudley Boys say goodbye? Enter Bully Ray?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> This is random retirement. Hopefully its just a work and Bubba is going on a single's run. It is BK aka their hometown though.


Has to be because didn't they just sign a new deal. Though if they do break up what the hell is Devon going to do, this isn't TNA where he gets a random title run because.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

wow, theyr'e really retiring..i thought they signed new deals.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> New Day running around with a fucking unicorn is precisely why so many people don't watch this crap anymore.


And all the idiots love them


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bubba retiring. Bully debuting.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PirateMonkE said:


> This is why I want Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks to stay as far away from WWE as possible.


You're damn right, Omega should never sign with this fucking joke of a company. Talent doesn't fucking matter in this company, just gotta shake your ass and spank other grown men and you get pushed.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No! I hope the Dudleys still have a lot left in the tank.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Fucking Big E is seriously slapping Anderson's ass, get that motherfucker off my screen. And Cole going "Well its classic New Day" fuck him too.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Best moments of SS were AJ/Cena and the Bullet Club tease...how can they not see the potential in those 4 taking over hell bring over the entire BC


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You think he turns? I could see them ongoing with Woods as the "I feel underrated" guy or Kofi as the "I don't need y'all vet."
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk



Imo he has the most main event potential but I think a case could definitely be made Kofi would benefit most from a heel turn. Woods himself would make a great manager and mouth piece for a guy who needs it. I think Cass w/ Enzo vs Big E w/ Woods could be very entertaining down the line.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Bully Ray would be the best heel on RAW instantly , that's if WWE wouldn't shackle him


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It's a work.
> 
> Dudley Boyz say good-bye.
> 
> Bully Ray says hello.


Certainly hope so.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> This is random retirement. Hopefully its just a work and Bubba is going on a single's run. It is BK aka their hometown though.


I wouldn't mind seeing the return of Bully Ray. He was amazing in TNA.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

By the way guys, when did the Dudleyz ditch that attire to the current attire and the stuttering gimmick? (buh buh ray)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bully Ray and KO on the same show seems weird.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please give us an entertaining backstage segment of JeriKO! I need to drink the Gift of the GOATS :3


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Other than American Alpha and The Revival, are there any other tag teams in all of WWE with enough credibility to face New Day?


Usos, you know the only one to actually win wwe tag titles on a main roster on more than one occassion


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bully Ray and KO on the same show seems weird.


A Bully Ray vs Owens feud would be the best thing on Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Club just might be a bigger joke than Raven's Flock, The Flock has definitely got more wins than the fucking Club.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> The ban for the curb stomp made sense because even though it never injured no one on the show. That's one of the easier movies for bad ass kids to emulate on each other. And foot to head to ground isn't good for that age group lol.


See, that personally bugs me. I see your point for sure but I get really tired of certain moves getting removed because of kids reenacting them. I remember when I first started watching wrestling, it was coincidentally 16 years ago yesterday. When I began watching it I was about 11 and my Mom sat me down and said "You can watch all the wrestling you want, but if I catch you doing any of these moves or if I hear about you doing them at school, you won't be watching it anymore". Now granted, she was concerned because of a liver transplant I had when I was a baby so my body was very delicate, but I think she did the right thing. No parent should allow their kid to watch wrestling without first explaining the dangers of performing these moves. If your kid wants to become a wrestler, then set them up in a safe place to try it out to train.

I remember when I was 13 I did the walls of jericho on my friend and I pulled something in my back, well of course I got in trouble and wasn't allowed to watch wrestling for a month, but it was a good lesson because I was in SOOOO much pain lol...I don't know what I pulled but I hurt myself more than I hurt him lol. But I feel its the parents responsibility to make sure their kids know that they shouldn't reenact what they see on television...that way other viewers don't have to suffer by perfectly fine moves getting removed.
Now if the moves are actually hurting the wrestlers like the one we were talking about...then yeah it needs to go away lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> If this wasn't answered, yes and yes. I believe he said in a shoot interview that it either tore or strained his abdominal muscles.


It looked very painful and yes another user linked to a interview talking about it.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

DJHJR86 said:


> Thread title should be edited at this point.


How about "A New Sling In Town" ?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> You're damn right, Omega should never sign with this fucking joke of a company. Talent doesn't fucking matter in this company, just gotta shake your ass and spank other grown men and you get pushed.


Bro...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

dsnotgood said:


> Is anyone else getting redircects on this site? I'm in my iPad and it keeps redirecting me to dkpartner.com app shit.


 Yes I had to install ad blocker for safari because the site stop working because of the broken ad redirect.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Man that spear Reigns did to Rusev last night was killer.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God this raw sucks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bruh, spit it out Titus.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

lol, and this is why Titus is a jabroni.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Botches all over.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I can see Bully Ray


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

O'Neill off the rails immediately. :ha


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> The Club just might be a bigger joke than Raven's Flock, The Flock has definitely got more wins than the fucking Club.


Haha that's low


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

:vince$ D Von to turn on Bubba Ray for the big swerve.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Titus botched in the first two words of his promo.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Man can they release this geek already


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo, is Titus intentionally trying to have the worst promo of his career? :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Woah. The crowd didn't even react to a Brooklyn name drop.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Titus botching hard on the mic tonight. :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>



Hopefully she recovers quickly and comes back soon! :smile2:


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

what is this guy talking about

poor fuck rattled himself with the first sentence


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sad thing is Titus stuttering is indicative of raw guys promo skills


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

All botches everything.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62132057 said:


> O'Neill off the rails immediately. :ha


:lawler

Good lord


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson have been buried so badly.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What is this promo? Fuck.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Get it together Titus


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Titus on the mic... :HA :HA :HA


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why is Titus bitching about gentrification in NYC?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

And people wanted Titus to win the U.S title from Rusev? 

LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Titus botched in the first two words of his promo.


30 days suspension incoming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well this is boring


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus O'Mumbles


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The hell is this boring shit?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus looks like a million bucks, but has a career worth two cents.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Titus is having a rough time with words tonight


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Titus AKA








Mushmouth


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Titus is becoming the Big Show of tag teams.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> :vince$ D Von to turn on Bubba Ray for the big swerve.


Bully Von :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow it's like Dejavu.. I could swear i've heard almost this exact promo once before..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Imo he has the most main event potential but I think a case could definitely be made Kofi would benefit most from a heel turn. Woods himself would make a great manager and mouth piece for a guy who needs it. I think Cass w/ Enzo vs Big E w/ Woods could be very entertaining down the line.


I never even thought about that Big E vs Cass feud that could be real nice. The promo battles could be great, two powerhouses, and hell 2 street tough slang spitting white kids vs the goofy college graduate black dudes is different in of itself.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Of all of the guys that could use promo time, Titus gets it and destroys himself with it.

Wow.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Titus got peanut butter in his mouth


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Another Young & Titus feud. *Sigh*


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Please...make it stop....


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Titus oneil is still better than Roman on the mic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who the hell gave Titus a mic? Fire them.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL IM DEAD HES EVEN FUMBLING THE MIC


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This guy BLOWS on the mic LOL


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Slather is more entertaining than this Jabroni


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

this is terrible

seems like the kind of promo that should have been done when they first split and/or when titus turned etc


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

My god :lmao

Awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who the FUCK thought it was a good idea to give Titus mic time?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"I blame you for not being able to enunciate my words!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BotchaMania: The Titus promo edition


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dudley Boyz "saying goodbye" = The debut of Bully Ray Dudley :mark:

And with all of those botches, I swear that this is NXT Titus talking on the mic. :lol Oh well, at least he's saving this promo by ragging on the Making Darren Great Again tagline, since Young has always been okay at best.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Titus's promo content is decent at least, but he's under performing with his delivery (well at the start)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, who said we wanted Darren Young out there?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Cripes, that was boring as hell. Dude, shut the fuck up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

My conspiracy is that Titus is the kinda person who's good on the mic when he has a script and knows exactly what he's going to say.

But since they're making this Raw up as it goes along, they probably just told him to go out there and talk for a bit.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Does he also blame Darren Young for not being able to get through his lines properly?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> 30 days suspension incoming.


He walks out and I'm like this dude sucks but I'll give him ANOTHER chance to impress me. Stutters immediately. Lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its slater time or lesnar


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

What the fuck :lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

The cringe is real


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

We Want Slater

Smackdown wins week 5 already :lol

Titus killing himself


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Get this botchfest out of the fucking arena. :HA


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Omg Titus...this is beyond tragic :lmao:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I want darren lmao!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is just terrible fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Titus man. :bunk


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Is there a such thing as a mercy killing in WWE?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol fans don't give a shit about Darren Young, chanting Slater lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God that promo was fucking awful.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I feel like all SDL has to do tomorrow is just replay Eva Marie's entrance over for about 10 minutes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We want Slater and CM Punk lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

And people wanted *Titus* as world champion? Can't talk, can't wrestle


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ahhh damn was looking forward to a few minutes of backlund getting his guts stomps in


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The Great Khali is more articulate than this fool ...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, I enjoyed Backland's mini rampage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel embarrassed to be black..... Titus blew chunks on the stick... FFS... what happened?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jesus, there's overselling, and then there's Backlund...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Backlund still bumping. What a legend.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Guess they had to fill 5 minutes of time on the spot. Jesus.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What in the hell did I just watch?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob still the best worker in that ring.

Who could care about this feud?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol Seth threw all of Raw out of whack by fucking up Balor, thanks Seth


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

LMAO THIS IS TERRIBLE


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Bob would snap that stuttering fool in half. Dude is fucking LOCO!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol fans didn't make a single peep when Darren ran out. Dude is a failure just release him, no one gives a shit about him.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> We Want Slater
> 
> Smackdown wins week 5 already :lol
> 
> Titus killing himself


Smackdown will win this week with its first segment of the night, whatever that may be. Raw is a God damn mess and its sad.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

titus is fuckin horrible... how does this guy still have a job?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

That was one of the worst heel turns I have ever witnessed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

See Titus looked great with the move but it didn't mean a d*mn thing since his promo was a**hole.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A Slater chant?!?!?!? :sodone

They need to pull the hook on Titus like he's on Showtime at the Apollo!!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did someone in black run in right after Backlund?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm very sports entertained but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince thought Young was going to come out to a pop.

:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bob knocked out from a body slam, and Darren doesn't do anything. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

stop saying 15 years in the making, they7 had a dark match in 2001


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, that was uncomfortable.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate Raw. I hate myself for watching this trash.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky: at the "WE WANT SLA-TER!" chants, BAYBAY! :dance


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I will give this to Titus, he hits a sweet Sky High.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

LOLOL RAW IS SO SHIT - I SWEAR DARREN YOUNG IS SUPPOSE TO GO PSYCHO WHEN SOME ONE TOUCHES BACKLUND?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was really bad


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the funniest shitty segment I've ever seen :lmao

Titus was doomed from the get-go, he stumbled every word in the first sentence he spoke.

He's normally decent on the mic too :lmao


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

We're only half way through this shit show :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MAKE WWE GREAT AGAIN! please!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Gonna go ahead and chalk up another weekly victory for Smackdown Live.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Well okay.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck you, WWE, for subjugating us to that. We have families, damn it!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> If this wasn't answered, yes and yes. I believe he said in a shoot interview that it either tore or strained his abdominal muscles.


Yeah, I posted a video from DailyMotion, but their videos don't always work for whatever reason.

Here's another:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

After the initial botches i thought Titus recovered pretty well in that promo. He is much easier to listen to than the like of Balor, Zayn and Roman to name a few


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> You're damn right, Omega should never sign with this fucking joke of a company. Talent doesn't fucking matter in this company, just gotta shake your ass and spank other grown men and you get pushed.


Yea he has never done anything silly where he is right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> See, that personally bugs me. I see your point for sure but I get really tired of certain moves getting removed because of kids reenacting them. I remember when I first started watching wrestling, it was coincidentally 16 years ago yesterday. When I began watching it I was about 11 and my Mom sat me down and said "You can watch all the wrestling you want, but if I catch you doing any of these moves or if I hear about you doing them at school, you won't be watching it anymore". Now granted, she was concerned because of a liver transplant I had when I was a baby so my body was very delicate, but I think she did the right thing. No parent should allow their kid to watch wrestling without first explaining the dangers of performing these moves. If your kid wants to become a wrestler, then set them up in a safe place to try it out to train.
> 
> I remember when I was 13 I did the walls of jericho on my friend and I pulled something in my back, well of course I got in trouble and wasn't allowed to watch wrestling for a month, but it was a good lesson because I was in SOOOO much pain lol...I don't know what I pulled but I hurt myself more than I hurt him lol. But I feel its the parents responsibility to make sure their kids know that they shouldn't reenact what they see on television...that way other viewers don't have to suffer by perfectly fine moves getting removed.
> Now if the moves are actually hurting the wrestlers like the one we were talking about...then yeah it needs to go away lol.


I started watching at 5 and was immediately told it was fake, they learned how to fall, and not to imitate it unless I wanted a whooping so I totally agree with you lol. Parents should be held responsible, but you know how sue happy some folk are.

Unfortunately we are in the age of "everybody but me is the reason my child does dumb/dangerous/illegal things" era smh.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm confused. Darren let Titus attack him? I expected him to avenge Backlund by attacking Titus, especially since Darren already knows that he's a jerk by now.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Did you see his reaction when he said, "right here in good ol Brooklyn" and nobody popped lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> See, that personally bugs me. I see your point for sure but I get really tired of certain moves getting removed because of kids reenacting them. I remember when I first started watching wrestling, it was coincidentally 16 years ago yesterday. When I began watching it I was about 11 and my Mom sat me down and said "You can watch all the wrestling you want, but if I catch you doing any of these moves or if I hear about you doing them at school, you won't be watching it anymore". Now granted, she was concerned because of a liver transplant I had when I was a baby so my body was very delicate, but I think she did the right thing. No parent should allow their kid to watch wrestling without first explaining the dangers of performing these moves. If your kid wants to become a wrestler, then set them up in a safe place to try it out to train.
> 
> I remember when I was 13 I did the walls of jericho on my friend and I pulled something in my back, well of course I got in trouble and wasn't allowed to watch wrestling for a month, but it was a good lesson because I was in SOOOO much pain lol...I don't know what I pulled but I hurt myself more than I hurt him lol. But I feel its the parents responsibility to make sure their kids know that they shouldn't reenact what they see on television...that way other viewers don't have to suffer by perfectly fine moves getting removed.
> Now if the moves are actually hurting the wrestlers like the one we were talking about...then yeah it needs to go away lol.


I started watching at 5 and was immediately told it was fake, they learned how to fall, and not to imitate it unless I wanted a whooping so I totally agree with you lol. Parents should be held responsible, but you know how sue happy some folk are.

Unfortunately we are in the age of "everybody but me is the reason my child does dumb/dangerous/illegal things" era smh.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would someone please remind me why Titus O'Neil has a job in WWE? Countless indy wrestlers out there with talent and can't catch a break, but this big dumb idiot who can't talk or wrestle has a job in the biggest wrestling company on the planet.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess Todd Pettingil there should feel lucky Steph's kinda tall and he shouldn't have to squat too much.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

piss off with the fucking recaps


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm confused. Darren let Titus attack him? I expected him to avenge Backlund by attacking Titus, especially since Darren already knows that he's a jerk by now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I feel embarrassed to be black..... Titus blew chunks on the stick... FFS... what happened?




























Beautiful black women to make you feel proud again


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you absolutely fucking kidding me? He walked away from a chance to get in the title match? Absolute fucking nonsense.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Put the belt on Cass with Enzo managing him. He is such a contrast from the other little geeks with his size. And he is so different from Rollins and Reigns that it would be refreshing


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Jericho and Owens for Split Universal Champion thank you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did the site crash for anyone else?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn I swear that Shane and Bryan are in charge of this forum...second week in a row the forum crashes while RAW live thread is going on.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully this is the start of the Owens/Jericho feud.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Did the site crash for anyone else?


Yes.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I see Seth Rollins has branched out and now injures wrestling forums, lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

It's finger little good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay, glad to see it wasn't just me that the site crashed on.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Did the site crash for anyone else?


Yep. I've been trying to connect to the site since Enzo and Cass's entrance.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Did the site crash for anyone else?


Yes


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do the forums keep going down lately? It happened last week for me and other people on the forums as well.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Did the site crash for anyone else?


yes


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Did the site crash for anyone else?



Yes, it did. It sucks. I enjoy the reactions here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OK Bayley has to debut here right?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlotte is a goddess


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayley debuting can't even save this horrible show. It can make it better but it won't save it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAVE_US BAYLEY!


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

They better hope Nia didn't miss lunch


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, trying to force your own "You deserve it" chant


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

infidel said:


> yes


K, wasn't just me. Another wrestling forum is down too... conspiracy?!?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

By the way: How about that JeriKO backstage interview, guys? God, I love those 2 XD


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"She's missing a clap in there, that's why they aren't chanting" 

Graves is gold :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The shit-o-meter crashed the site from a Raw shit surge.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley to interrupt in ...1...2...


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Charlotte is awesome not gonna lie. Only woman who can cut a decent promo.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Dana Brooke mocking the "smart mark" dorks. 

:heston


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Jericho and Owens for Split Universal Champion thank you


 THis


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like the forum gave up on Raw for a bit aswell :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> I see Seth Rollins has branched out and now injures wrestling forums, lol.


Blame the forum for trying to brace itself with its arm :eva2


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

so i wasn't the only one having trouble getting into the site?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> K, wasn't just me. Another wrestling forum is down too... conspiracy?!?


Can't be a coincidence


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE really want Dana to keep her tits covered don't they? They keep making her wear these onesie's that cover her entire torso and chest.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte looks like that rich milf looking for a younger man.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

UAV ONLINE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So is Sasha injured or something?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bae-na Brooke heeling it up like a champ. :clap


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Charlotte has improved massively in all departments in the last year . She is a brilliant heel


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Sasha looks like a dude in drag, I'm sorry.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "She's missing a clap in there, that's why they aren't chanting"
> 
> Graves is gold :lmao :lmao


lol I think he's more amusing than JBL as a heel commentator atm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Charlotte looks like that rich milf looking for a younger man.


I can be that younger man. Pay no attention to my wife. Lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Charlotte is a hybrid... as in half-human, half-alien. SO not trolling.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh joy, more Charlotte. Where's Bayley to put an end to this boredom.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Charlotte is the best women's promo on the entire roster. It's not even close.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

She'll be back in a month.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

lol is mick gonna complain agian that the crowd was chanting for someone else during his and charlottes segment?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Here comes Bayley


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssss


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE really want Dana to keep her tits covered don't they? They keep making her wear these onesie's that cover her entire torso and chest.


Her body overall is bangin', but yeah, it's a tragedy that she's still rocking the badazzled onesies.

They could at least let her expose her midriff.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Charlotte is the best women's promo on the entire roster. It's not even close.


Agreed. Telling Brooklyn to get over themselves. Gold.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh boy


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I can be that younger man. Pay no attention to my wife. Lol.


I can be that younger man too lmao.

10 years ain't much Charlotte :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAYLEY ON RAW!!!!!

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bayley!!!!!!! My girl!!!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Can they try any harder to give Raw the best roster possible?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shit, my first time seeing Bayley on TV :3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, Raw got Bayley.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

SHE'S HEEERREEE!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ITS BAYLEY


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hug life !!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RAW is officially about to live and die by the HUG LIFE.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> So is Sasha injured or something?


Honeymoon will be back 9/26


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Would have been fucking hilarious if it wasn't Bayley and was someone like Mickie James.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeez ! Did y'all see when Bayley turned around :zayn3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Huggers section to wage war with the Cesaro section


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Wanted Bayley on SD but I'll take it. Gives me one reason to watch Raw at least.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bayley!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Phew! Thought he was talking about Slater for a sec.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

What come first, the Hugger Section or Cesaro section?

This crowd have no stamina either.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho is jealous of that jacket.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Can they try any harder to give Raw the best roster possible?


I think SD has the better roster...


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

BAYLEY HYPE BABY!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those creepy smarks holding the "Hugger Section" signs, rofl.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Bayley time


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LET'S GOOOOOOOO! :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Can a real female Wrestler like Asuka come in and kill them all please.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I suppose SD can't have all the adorable girls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Biggest pop of the night. Bayley is damn over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:bayley3 :bayley YES IT'S BAYLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Threes of the Four Horsewomen on one show. Becky got screwed.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep. Sasha will return as a heel.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I wanted Bayley on Smackdown but I'm really happy for her.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

This crowd popped for Nikki Bella last night. I'm not trusting their judgement when it comes to Divas.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good to see Bayley on Raw. Happy to see her get such a great reception.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Brooklyn was REAL, but with all these chants... GTFO!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Here comes another vastly overrated NXT wrestler 

:eyeroll


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That pop. So Battleground wasn't a fluke it seems.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62133665 said:


> Would have been fucking hilarious if it wasn't Bayley and was someone like Mickie James.


I thought it was going to be a troll job with Nikki Bella myself.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

razzathereaver said:


> Phew! Thought he was talking about Slater for a sec.


LOL I'm sorry, but THAT would've been hilarious!! I can just imagine the reactions XD


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> You know what killed WCW? Three words. Hot. Shot. Booking -- 1999


So this the new thing now where somebody debut and get in the title match


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

uhhhhhhh idk.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

another ive been waiting, wipe the tears, thank the fans, ffs show a little more personality


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Harambe sign in the crowd? Pfffft. :lelbrock


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The you deserve it chants are getting played out. Shit does everybody deserve everything lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Here comes another vastly overrated NXT wrestler
> 
> :eyeroll


LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bayley! :banderas2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Just another victim for Queen Charlotte.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"There's a reason Bayley got left behind in the revolution"

That was a good a** line from Charlotte.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ugh and now 'i respect you'


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone think Bayley has a chance at winning the title? I don't think she does. And I can't stand Charlotte as champion.:no:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Spare us Charlotte's tedious nonsense will you Bayley.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

"Yes" chants are just as bad as "What" chants.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> This crowd popped for Nikki Bella last night. I'm not trusting their judgement when it comes to Divas.


Nikki is the best women's wrestler on the roster who didn't go through NXT.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> I thought it was going to be a troll job with Nikki Bella myself.


You missed the sdlive commercial saying see her debut tomorrow?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> See, that personally bugs me. I see your point for sure but I get really tired of certain moves getting removed because of kids reenacting them. I remember when I first started watching wrestling, it was coincidentally 16 years ago yesterday. When I began watching it I was about 11 and my Mom sat me down and said "You can watch all the wrestling you want, but if I catch you doing any of these moves or if I hear about you doing them at school, you won't be watching it anymore". Now granted, she was concerned because of a liver transplant I had when I was a baby so my body was very delicate, but I think she did the right thing. No parent should allow their kid to watch wrestling without first explaining the dangers of performing these moves. If your kid wants to become a wrestler, then set them up in a safe place to try it out to train.
> 
> I remember when I was 13 I did the walls of jericho on my friend and I pulled something in my back, well of course I got in trouble and wasn't allowed to watch wrestling for a month, but it was a good lesson because I was in SOOOO much pain lol...I don't know what I pulled but I hurt myself more than I hurt him lol. But I feel its the parents responsibility to make sure their kids know that they shouldn't reenact what they see on television...that way other viewers don't have to suffer by perfectly fine moves getting removed.
> Now if the moves are actually hurting the wrestlers like the one we were talking about...then yeah it needs to go away lol.


I started watching at 5 and was immediately told it was fake, they learned how to fall, and not to imitate it unless I wanted a whooping so I totally agree with you lol. Parents should be held responsible, but you know how sue happy some folk are.

Unfortunately we are in the age of "everybody but me is the reason my child does dumb/dangerous/illegal things" era smh.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

What the fuck has Bayley done to deserve a shot?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> I think SD has the better roster...


Well you're one of the few that do. Better womens roster, better tag teams , better main event etc


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Honeymoon will be back 9/26


Ah, okay. That makes sense.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, Charlotte is like the equivalent of the sophomore nerd girl who went home for the summer and came back to school in the fall as the hottest chick in the class. Damn girl. :yum:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Bayley's so genuine. I love her.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

See sig. Been waiting a loooong time for this! Marking out right now


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bayley vs. Dana Brooke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Well you're one of the few that do. Better womens roster, better tag teams , better main event etc


SD has been killing RAW for weeks...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Threes of the Four Horsewomen on one show. Becky got screwed.


Like a 2 dollar hooker.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Only thing that was missing was Sasha crying tears of joy

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Does anyone think Bayley has a chance at winning the title? I don't think she does. And I can't stand Charlotte as champion.:no:


ehh, couple of win trades probably, back on charlotte long term


or losing to natty in a #1 contender match lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Bayley's so genuine. I love her.


Join the queue


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> You missed the sdlive commercial saying see her debut tomorrow?


Yeah probably did. I'm playing WWE 2K16 during commercials to kill time.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Do they think we forgot she had a tag match with Sasha just last month on Raw, come on foley, its not her debut lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit... what a reaction!

:bayley2 :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

infidel said:


> another ive been waiting, wipe the tears, thank the fans, ffs show a little more personality


It's annoying but if that's what gets faces pops I guess they have to just keep using it smh 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bury Dana alive.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

When will the queen Asuka someone with killer instinct come in and bury all these Divas. I'm tired of all this girlhood dream bullshit whenever someone wins the title


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Threes of the Four Horsewomen on one show. Becky got screwed.


Becky will never be higher up the social hierarchy than Banks, Flair or Bayley. There's a reason she's the only one who never won the title in NXT. Everyone is in denial about this but that's the reality and always has been. They have spelled this out repeatedly. She has a shot at being the woman on SD. Much more than she would on RAW. 


They did Becky and her fans a big favor by splitting her from these women. She has no chance. Zero. It's not happening. On SD she only has to compete with Nikki & Bella's inevitable politicing. She's going to shine on Tuesdays much more than she would on Mondays.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This just became the best night ever! :bayley2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Well you're one of the few that do. Better womens roster, better tag teams , better main event etc


Is that why SD has had the much better show 3 weeks running? What was the last poll that took place...110 votes for SDL and 7 votes for Raw? 

I suffer through Raw to get to SDL. At least now Bayley is on the show to give me one thing to look forward to on Mondays


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shane Banks said:


> Do they think we forgot she had a tag match with Sasha just last month on Raw, come on foley, its not her debut lol


That was a PPV. This is Raw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

So how long before this forum turns on Bayley...........


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Damn, Charlotte is like the equivalent of the sophomore nerd girl who went home for the summer and came back to school in the fall as the hottest chick in the class. Damn girl. :yum:


Not sure how to like on mobile but yeah 'like'


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Man Charlotte really loves to contradict herself:

"I'm not dressed ready to compete, but one thing I've always taught my protege is that its always important to be dressed ready to compete"

Lol Charlotte is awesome as a wrestler but sooo bad on the mic lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> What the fuck has Bayley done to deserve a shot?


Easy.. By being Bayley.

The END.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Her theme is nice, ain't gonna lie.

:dance


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I see Bayley has read Babyface 101.

"I respect you."

"I would never try to upstage you."

IT'S FUCKING BORING AND SHIT.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Join the queue


You're all at the back of the line! :Rollins 

I hope they don't hot shot a title reign on Bayley. The chase is the best part about her character


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bayley has the nicest ass. :banderas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> "Yes" chants are just as bad as "What" chants.


"You deserve it" chants is the worst


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> I wanted Bayley on Smackdown but I'm really happy for her.


She's too over to be on the B show.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish Bayley luck, but WWE have no idea how to tell a story, especially the story they would have to tell to get her over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did I miss what, if anything, anyone on the show said about Lesnar?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So fucking glad Bayley is finally on the main roster!

And yeah Raw really needed her, SD has a pretty big womens division full of up and comers, Raw has Charlotte, Dana, Sasha and..... who else? Lol theres literally no one else really.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The stage setup should stay. It's dope.

Have they set the names in this championship tournament? Could Joe debut tonight as the last guy?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Yeah probably did. I'm playing WWE 2K16 during commercials to kill time.


I just tried that out the other day as it was free on XBL. Man, I tried like 3 matches while it was still downloading and that was one of the most frustrating games I ever tried. I ended up stopping the download and just deleting it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is the site going slow for all of you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So will they announce the repercussions for Lesnar tonight?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Bayley is going to be a star...she is the only one out of the women that can actually be as big a star as the top guys on the roster...its going to be great. Having her around won't have anyone miss Sasha.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> The you deserve it chants are getting played out. Shit does everybody deserve everything lol
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk



Yea, I agreed with those chants when Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose won the world title; but they've been pushing it lately. 

I still think Bayley making her debut is cool though


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, a pic of Shane getting F5 is a highlight.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I see Bayley has read Babyface 101.
> 
> "I respect you."
> 
> ...


Awww, look... People already trying to turn on Bayley. How cute...
Fuck you!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat Ass finally on RAW. Banderas gif that shit!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CAMVP said:


> Is the site going slow for all of you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't even get a page to load for about 15 minutes.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bayley is going to be over like rover since this will really appeal to the kids and for once someone the parents can get behind since she is genuine. There is such a trove of golden heel commentating jokes here though that due to the environment will never see the light of day. Late 90s vulgar Lawler would have a field day.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Envy said:


> So how long before this forum turns on Bayley...........


Her first title win I am guessing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

kpenders said:


> She's too over to be on the B show.


Actually, Raw is the B show. Smackdown has the lineal World Champion and stars people want to see.

Raw has Roman Reigns and three hours of dreck. Once in a while, Brock appears and things get interesting. That's not an "A" show.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Did I miss what, if anything, anyone on the show said about Lesnar?


Stephanie said Lesnar crossed the line and that there will be repercussions...and that's it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yea, I agreed with those chants when Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose won the world title; but they've been pushing it lately.
> 
> I still think Bayley making her debut is cool though


It's fun to see Bayley on Raw sure, but they did that chant 2 times before it. It just sounds like another chant at this point. Maybe they should have started with Bayley. Then worked towards the other shit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Threes of the Four Horsewomen on one show. Becky got screwed.


Screwed? She is the ever loving loser if the group. She has never won at either level. She has played sidekick to Charlotte and Sasha at both levels. Bagley has beaten her easily.

On SD she is on a roster with Natalya the jobber. Then there are 4 who have never won either in Eva, Alexa, Naomi, Carmella. Lastly there's the credible nikki who is over and has put Becky over as well as the horsewomen since the day they got called up. 

Becky did not lose or get screwed by being on a show where she will always be 1 or 2 compared to 4th-6th depending on Nia and Paige. She has always been booked as inferior to the other 3 horsewomen credibility wiser


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Bayley has the nicest ass. :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The men need to take lessons from the women on how to put on a good wrestling match. As far as Raw goes at least.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Man Charlotte really loves to contradict herself:
> 
> "I'm not dressed ready to compete, but one thing I've always taught my protege is that its always important to be dressed ready to compete"
> 
> Lol Charlotte is awesome as a wrestler but sooo bad on the mic lol


lol thats good heel stuff - avoiding confrontations......"uhh, i cant fight, cuz reasons, but hey you do it"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dana Brooke has looked like a joke since she debuted on the main roster. Not everyone watches NXT but her sucking up to Charlotte is just dumb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DammitC said:


> Yea, I agreed with those chants when Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose won the world title; but they've been pushing it lately.
> 
> I still think Bayley making her debut is cool though


"You deserve it" is the new flavor of the month chant. Remember 6 months ago when every match was getting "This is awesome"


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

A belly to belly suplex is her finisher?! Jesus christ...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bayleys finisher is weak sauce


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Stephanie said Lesnar crossed the line and that there will be repercussions...and that's it.


Thanks! (Y)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bayley wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Is that why SD has had the much better show 3 weeks running? What was the last poll that took place...110 votes for SDL and 7 votes for Raw?
> 
> I suffer through Raw to get to SDL. At least now Bayley is on the show to give me one thing to look forward to on Mondays


To be fair though, that's not exactly because of the roster. 

I agree Smackdown is a lot better/ more enjoyable to watch than Raw but it's much more to do with 2 hours vs 3 hours and the better pacing/writing on Smackdown. I'd say the rosters are pretty even all round (Smackdown are doing a better job of highlighting the entirety of their tag/womens divisions though).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> The stage setup should stay. It's dope.
> 
> Have they set the names in this championship tournament? Could Joe debut tonight as the last guy?


Nah, I don't think so. I heard Joe is injured apparently 

By the way, The names in this championship tournament is as followed:

Seth Rollins (W) vs Sami Zayn (L)

Kevin Owens (W) vs Neville (L)

Rusev (L) vs Big Cass (W)

Roman Reigns vs Chris Jericho (TBA)


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, Roman! Sporting the man-bun!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> A belly to belly suplex is her finisher?! Jesus christ...


Get it right. Its called Bayley2Belly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho about to get Stone Cold level babyface reaction against Reigns.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Bayley has the nicest ass. :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? It ain't no Naomi ass, now that's an ass. Bayley's is too small to be an ass, that's just a butt.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:mark: best raw ever


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

honestly reigns has seemed something of an afterthought since he came back from vacation 

maybe its me just blocking him out


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> Yeah probably did. I'm playing WWE 2K16 during commercials to kill time.


They showed two commercials so far for SDLive. One was see the debut of Nikki Bella on SDLive as their newest free agent signing. The other was a see AJ Styles address the WWE Universe fresh off his defeating John Cena.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767907648125620225
:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman must be up next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else caught the "all seeing eye/pyramid/Illuminati symbology" in the "A" of the Raw cut-away?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Really? It ain't no Naomi ass, now that's an ass. Bayley's is too small to be an ass, that's just a butt.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


That's what i'm laughing at. People talking about Bayley got ass. Naomi got ASS


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Roman with a man bun? Sorry, Jon Snow wore it better.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Really? It ain't no Naomi ass, now that's an ass. Bayley's is too small to be an ass, that's just a butt.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


:maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm so happy right now!!! Been waiting for Bayley to debut so happy she is finally here!!! I may or may not have jumped around my living room and put up my arms with her lol!!! :bayley


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley is so cute. Kinda makes her stand out from all the other sexy female wrestlers.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Have Jericho and Reigns locked up one on one on tv/ppv before?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Jobber match coming up.


----------



## unnamed (Aug 19, 2016)

Did they forget about the Dudleys? Or are they closing the show?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Eva Marie and Nikki Bella have a wonderful Ass as well.

Alexa Bliss' Ass is up there too.... Nothing can beat Naomi's Ass though.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> They showed two commercials so far for SDLive. One was see the debut of Nikki Bella on SDLive as their newest free agent signing. The other was a see AJ Styles address the WWE Universe fresh off his defeating John Cena.


Can't wait to see AJ's segment. Wondering if a face turn is involved. Dean has been an unrelenting douche bag, so Styles will be the face in the feud regardless. Might as well make it official.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Really? It ain't no Naomi ass, now that's an ass. Bayley's is too small to be an ass, that's just a butt.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk



I'm more of a tits man (Nikki) usually but to me some rears can be too big. Maybe it is the tights but her ass is just right for me. :bayley2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Actually, Raw is the B show. Smackdown has the lineal World Champion and stars people want to see.
> 
> Raw has Roman Reigns and three hours of dreck. Once in a while, Brock appears and things get interesting. That's not an "A" show.


But I haven't been able to get through an entire 2 hours of Smackdown awake or paying attention.

SD also has Ziggler, JBL, Crews, the Ascension, Breeze, and the Usos.. Not exactly must see TV there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

infidel said:


> honestly reigns has seemed something of an afterthought since he came back from vacation


What do you mean? He has been closing/main eventing RAW for the last few weeks and will do again tonight it seems.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> That's what i'm laughing at. People talking about Bayley got ass. Naomi got ASS


She got the booty you lay on and occasionally beat like a bongo drum to annoy her

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So good to finally have that big ass on Raw


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The men need to take lessons from the women on how to put on a good wrestling match. As far as Raw goes at least.


They really don't.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Noam Dar sucks.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Ha, Suicide.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TJ Perkins just got on during raw, kids come a long Damn way


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro needs the win in the second match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, there was a few occasions in that clip where The Brian Kendrick's facial appearance and hair looked similar to that of AJ Styles.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

They have completely given up the attempt to present RR as a face. He's now threatening to either strangle his opponent with his scarf, or Superman Punch him to death. WTF? If they let this go to Seth vs. Roman, that's gonna be heel vs. heel. Crazy times in WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn had forgotten about Cesaro/Sheamus


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jeez ! Did y'all see when Bayley turned around :zayn3


Her donk has been well known for a while now, breh. :datass


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> I'm more of a tits man (Nikki) usually but to me some rears can be too big. Maybe it is the tights but her ass is just right for me. :bayley2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel you on that, I'm a tits man myself. And ass can get too big I agree there, I think Naomi is like a level or 2 before it's just ridiculous. But aye we all got our own ideas on how much ass is perfect lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What do you mean? He has been closing/main eventing RAW for the last few weeks and will do again tonight it seems.


i guess i feel like its not the all night roman show anymore. and i usually skip the last part 1/2 hour of the show

so maybe it is just in my head :sleep


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People saying that Bayley don't have an ass :eyeroll.....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit, if they are wrestling every 2 weeks, this will take 3 months to finish!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Where are the Dudley Boyz? :lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Nah, I don't think so. I heard Joe is injured apparently
> 
> By the way, The names in this championship tournament is as followed:
> 
> ...


How many times has Samoa Joe ever seriously been injured?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Byron not at the table. Which big green geek is getting their squash match this week?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God can't they find a taller female interviewer? The height difference just looks ridiculous.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The second match should have been tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Natecore said:


> Noam Dar sucks.


Thank you. I mean him and Sabre as well as The Bollywood Boys and Ho Ho Lun all suck. 

Wish Tajiri was in a different bracket or a guy like Mendoza or Kenneth Johnson got a better shot


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This best of 7 series can be a big opportunity for Cesaro. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuckin' RAWR!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jeez ! Did y'all see when Bayley turned around :zayn3


That ass is the A+ player of WWE.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> She got the booty you lay on and occasionally beat like a bongo drum to annoy her
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk












THIS IS ASS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JOHNNY KNOCKOUT:lmao

If that's not a fucking jobber name.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Johnny knockout lmao ok


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Promo of the night!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury

What the fuck was that


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The fuck? :lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

lolwut


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Big Sweaty Men comment was definitely written by Vince.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And the LGBT characters are here

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big sweaty men eh


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What in the fuck.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What the fuck was that interview about?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Actually, Raw is the B show. Smackdown has the lineal World Champion and stars people want to see.
> 
> Raw has Roman Reigns and three hours of dreck. Once in a while, Brock appears and things get interesting. That's not an "A" show.


 Smackdown looks like TNA in comparison to Raw. They can't even put the announce table by the ramp like Raw has. SD looks so low budget in comparison

Also Reigns>>>Dean 

Also Jericho and KO for 20 minutes >>> Smackdown


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why didn't they have this Johnny guy wrestle Darren Young?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jobber Lv 4
HP 1500
Exp 0


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince gave him that line.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Byron got out of there fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This Raw is awesome because of Bayley debuting tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"I like big sweaty men." OH MY GOD. :HA


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmaoooo I have a feeling that wasn't in the script


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Johnny Knockout sounds like he's got lost from the Impact Zone.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Well there's there's that LGBT aspect, the wrestling sites said WWE were going to incorporate, lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Johnny Knockout?! :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not even a "No ****."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWAE is so progressive! 
:cole


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please tell me the rest of the Best of 7 series matches are going to have stipulations. They can't really be the same regular matches, right?

Edit: What the fuck? Did he really just say that?? Live on Raw? LOL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, real talk...

The promos before Braun Strowman matches are my favorite part of every Raw.

Wtf was that :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Somewhere in the back, Darren Young had got the biggest hard-on when that jobber said that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Because I like big sweaty men".

:tripsscust


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Let's go jobber chants :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:hano


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Johnny Knockout has got a future here


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jobber Lv 4
HP 1000


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

that guy didnt seem like he really wanted to deliver that line


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's Go Jobber.

Best chant ever.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Johnny Knockout promo>everything else this Raw


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Because I like big sweaty men ? What kind of sick crap ?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish one of these jobbers would go against the script, ala Daniel Puder


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, Big E Langston


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuckin' lol at the ref making sure both shoulders were down. :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Let's go jobber chants :lmao


BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun hits Jobber Lv 4 for 1000 HP 
Jobber eliminated, Game Over


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

on the plus side braun back wearing his pisspants


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wanna see Braun Vs Brock and for Braun to destroy Brock


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao That ref was serious about the shoulder being down for the fake count


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

First Gay storyline from Steph.

Local Jobber loves the big guys. :vince3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That referee better listen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

LMAO "So Johnny Knockout, who may be appropriately named after this match" 


IM dead af lol which one of them said that


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"I like big sweaty man" -- Local Jobber


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

every one but this forum no sold that line


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:bateman at Lana. Damn that chick is FINE.

Am I the only one who can't stand Enzo? :draper2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show isn't for me anymore...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> How many times has Samoa Joe ever seriously been injured?


I think this might be his first big injury. Hopefully, it's not serious.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

"Let's go jobber" I love it lol


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

"I like BIG. SWEATY. MEN". :lol :lol :lol



Backstage prob freaking out unless this was the LBGT angle they were talking about lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a work right? 

Bully Ray's WWE debut... RIGHT?!?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't believe it's been a year since they came back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Johnny: I like big sweaty men

Me:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Local jobber got pinned by a big sweaty man twice. Local jobber won that round.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It's a work right?
> 
> Bully Ray's WWE debut... RIGHT?!?


Yes this is a work


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I think Johnny Knockout has got a future here


Fandango's former dance partner pre Summer Rae that he's hidden away from the world

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This next segment has potential.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This post Summerslam thread is buzzing.






Not.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if they really are going to retire? Guess we will find out soon.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Thank you. I mean him and Sabre as well as The Bollywood Boys and Ho Ho Lun all suck.
> 
> Wish Tajiri was in a different bracket or a guy like Mendoza or Kenneth Johnson got a better shot


Kenneth Johnson? That's the first compliment I've ever heard him receive. Mendoza I'm with ya his match with Kendrick was great!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Vince projecting through that jobber?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Why didn't they have this Johnny guy wrestle Darren Young?


Because Johnny is into bears, Darren is not a bear.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Watching Braun Strowman destroying jobbers can be more fun to watch than a ***** classic match. 

I'd love to see like 100 Jobbers vs. Braun Strawman in a handicap match just to watch Braun picking each one apart. That's my Wrestlemania worthy match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62135617 said:


> Fuckin' lol at the ref making sure both shoulders were down. :ha


Got to appreciate his respect for the craft match or not lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

infidel said:


> that guy didnt seem like he really wanted to deliver that line


Ya damn right. This bullshit tryna appeal to the LGBT community is garbage. It's not for professional wrestling, unless it's in a comedic scene.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

kpenders said:


> Smackdown looks like TNA in comparison to Raw. They can't even put the announce table by the ramp like Raw has. SD looks so low budget in comparison
> 
> Also Reigns>>>Dean
> 
> Also Jericho and KO for 20 minutes >>> Smackdown


Those are rather superficial criticisms. The presentation doesn't look minor league, so it's just fine to me.

I like Kevin Owens. I wish he was on Smackdown, but he's just a guy in the mid-card on Raw. Can't have him outshining Reigns!

And that's one of the biggest positives of Smackdown. No insufferable Reigns push. The "please like him" bullshit got tired a long frakking time ago. Turn him heel or get out.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> This post Summerslam thread is buzzing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1994 wants its joke back.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Johnny: I like big sweaty men
> 
> Me:


Guy looks like a Who from Whoosville.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Fandango's former dance partner pre Summer Rae that he's hidden away from the world
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


They wouldn't!!! ... Would they?!?!


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

people freaking like its the first wwe/f character that did or said gay shit


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bubba Ray: We'll miss you guys!

*beats the crap out of D-Von*

.......DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!?! *strokes calf muscle*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I had no real interest in Bayley from the little I've seen of her before tonight, but I kinda do now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767908476437696513










(Longer video)


-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :dance


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> People saying that Bayley don't have an ass :eyeroll.....


Yeah they're nuts, i mean just look


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, this live thread has been more entertaining to me than Raw itself lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Johnny: I like big sweaty men
> 
> Me:


:lol I just pulled a muscle loling so fucking hard.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

SatanMetal said:


> Watching Braun Strowman destroying jobbers can be more fun to watch than a ***** classic match.
> 
> *I'd love to see like 100 Jobbers vs. Braun Strawman in a handicap match just to watch Braun picking each one apart. That's my Wrestlemania worthy match.*


Holy shit.

*Yes.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swerve incoming. Say hello to Bully Ray.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm glad to see that Big Cass will get some experience in a big time match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

WoWoWoKID said:


> every one but this forum no sold that line


Because those jobber promos aren't mic'ed up to the crowd to hear


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh the sad irony, playing a match with Finn Balor on 2K16

:cole Finn Balor has to be careful with an injured shoulder. It can come right out the socket.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its bully ray time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So obvious Bubba is turning on Devon. I just hope they don't feud. Devon should just go away.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Do you know who I am????


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Poor D'Von


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Get ready to get ur ass kicked D-Von!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They wouldn't!!! ... Would they?!?!


Lol I doubt it. But that seems like the top of outlandish shit they'd give Fandango if he got a legitimate storyline

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BULLY fuckin' RAY!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Can the name Bully Ray be used in WWE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope the crowd just let this play out however its going to go instead of trying to predict it with chants. I'm sure as soon as the music stops a Bully Ray chant will start though.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Will Calfzilla make his debut?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

No, its easy to argue that the dudleys are not goat tag team.

Thats still reserved for the road warriors


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Because those jobber promos aren't mic'ed up to the crowd to hear


Seriously?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

TNA all over again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Johnny Knockout and James Ellsworth deserve jobs, damn it. :evans

And here comes the debut of Bully Ray Dudley! :mark:


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

what if its a swerve with the dudleys








and D'von is the one who's staying :/


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bubba Ray is mainly doing all the talking?!?.........SHOCKING!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hopefully this fake retirement is on par or better than Mark Henry's...


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

This is gonna be a rehash of the TNA segment 10 years (?) ago


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So obvious Bubba is turning on Devon. I just hope they don't feud. Devon should just go away.


I'd welcome back Reverend Devon with open arms myself.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Something has to be up here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Bully Ray has fully reverted back to flabby Bubba.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

devon turning heel LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hardy mention!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Delete!!!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They resigned before the draft. So Bubba Ray heel turn coming up.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hardy Boyz mention :mark


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> I'd welcome back Reverend Devon with open arms myself.


Only if GOAT Big Dave comes back!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

That love us, hate us, respect us line was taken directly from the TNA segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Delete chant.:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

WoWoWoKID said:


> This is gonna be a rehash of the TNA segment 10 years (?) ago


2010. They joined TNA in 2005.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't want to see these guys feud again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Hopefully this fake retirement is on par or better than Mark Henry's...


I think that was one of the finer segments executed by the WWE in years especially Mark Henry's such genuine job of selling that even down to the salmon suit. Good luck.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

You're all so sure this is an introduction to the Bully Ray character, but what if we get a return of reverend D-Von :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bubba Ray is being very obvious about it, lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

D-Vons forehead looks fucking awful all that scar tissue

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is seeming kind of awkward..

Edit.. Ok now it just got worse..


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Did I just hear a 'delete' chant?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DELETE 

DELETE

DELETE

:mark:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Never thought I'd hear a Matt Hardy-specific chant in 2016.

Matt Hardy has really outdone himself.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

a quick "delete" chant


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so sad for the Dudley boys 

Thank God I have the Roman Reigns match to look forward to!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck??????????????????


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fuck you have to be kidding me..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ugh fuck these guys, this better be good -_-


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Hitman Hart said:


> 2010. They joined TNA in 2005.


I know they debuted in 05 but wasn't sure of the break up segment. thanks for letting me know though


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What is this fuckery.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This isn't what I was expecting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, this went in a direction I didn't expect...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Never thought I'd hear a Matt Hardy-specific chant in 2016.
> 
> Matt Hardy has really outdone himself.


He's caught lightning. A fucking masterpiece he's creating.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I always forget the Shining Stars are still in the WWE until they come out.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuck off.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

One last 3D and table spot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Really really, did they really use this to get over Primo and Epico who haven't been over since Carlito left lol.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No bully ray just one last table spot.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Primo and Epico :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the Dudleyz gotta lose to these geeks before Bubba turns. Ok.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

#FUCKERY


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, those guys are still employed.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

so theyre' not having Bully Ray make an appearance? lame


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:summer2

I'm offended I would rather see the Dudleys retire than a Shining stars feud.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

haha primo and epico


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

WoWoWoKID said:


> Seriously?


Yah, they interview them during the entrances so they can do that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Biggest rub in their careers for The Shinning Stars...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

the_hound said:


> what the fuck??????????????????


Just to do one last table spot


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Delete !!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You Deserve It!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Dudleyz were leaving for the reason Gail left, they didn't get the title run and respect they deserved.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So no Bully Ray? No heel turn? Bubba is actually leaving? really? Fuck off.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Economy :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we put these muppets through a table already?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If they let Bubba run on his own, he'd be the biggest and best heel in the company. Kevin Owens would shit himself and fade into nothing fast.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

How do these fucks still got jobs?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I miss Carlito


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

WoWoWoKID said:


> LOOOOOOOOL


LOOOOOOL what? I have watched NXT only a hand full of times and it has been nothing but meh. Whenever anybody comes up to the main roster a load of geeks on this site start spunking everywhere saying how good they are etc and the vast majority of them are shite tbh

Examples

The Asencion. One of the worst tag teams i have ever seen . Both shit in the ring and even worse on the mic

The Vaudvillions. Same as the Ascension only worse if possible

Baron Corbin. As green as spinach and it shows. Fucking terrible

Apollo Crews. Another boring cunt who couldn't draw a dime if his life depended on it

Finn Balor. WTF is the hype surrounding this guy?. 3 foot 8 and 7 stone pissed wet through, Not really anything special in the ring and his Promo ability is shocking. Gargling bleech is more entertaining than listening to that midget. Same applies to Sami Zayn but at least he is good in the ring

When Sasha, Becky and Charlotte got called up the forum went nuts over them and so far other than Charlotte developing into a good heel they have done nothing of any note. Sasha is a human botch machine and Becky is totally irrelevant

Enzo and Cass. Other than Enzo pulling off that opening Intro (Which btw has more than run its course already) what do these guys offer?. Enzo is terrible in the ring and Cass not much better. When these guys get split up and the intro is no more both these guys are going to be as relevant as Darren Young. In double quick time as well, mark my words

Notable mentions to Adam Rose. Neville. Braun Strowman. Kalisto. Bo Dallas. All fucking garbage The list goes on. I have no doubt Bayley will be another Nxt hype job who will be added to that list very soon


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

this is actually funny for some reason.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RubberbandGoat said:


> so theyre' not having Bully Ray make an appearance? lame


I think people forget Bubba Ray is 45 years old


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bubba has Velvet Sky, Epico and Primo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So no heel turn.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

They'll do the table spot then Bubba turns


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How old are Primo and Epico and why did it take so long for me to know that they actually aren't that bad on the mic?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Shining Stars are about to become the Dull Stars.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Worst 3D....Ever


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here we go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Still a work..... right....?

Nm...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Best moment of Raw tonight-- the Raw crowd chanting DELETE, DELETE, DELETE.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

GET THE TABLES!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. This went stupid fast..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what was the point of Bubba selling frustration at Devon in their last few matches they lost?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

kinda swervy


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuckery.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I have no idea what's happening.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol swerve. No retirement. Club vs Dudleys would be dope.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Guess this is legit, surprising


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm officially lost lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Poor Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wut?


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay, what's the point of all of this?

Sent from my 4013M using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for retirement or a heel turn. We got neither.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so damn confused by this segment now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool! The Club makes a surprise appearance


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What in the actual fuck. Byron shut up!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The fuckery! God, just get me to Tuesday night...


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Jobbers outta nowhere.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

wow! so i thought they signed new deals? what the heck.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anderson: My hot Asian wife wishes you the best of luck!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm confused...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What...just...happened


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No Bully Ray tonight


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice rub the Club needed


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Was hoping Tommy dreamer would appear to save the Dudley's. Ugh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe they found a way to screw up that segment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heatless wonders.. Amazing how G&A suck...


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Bullet Club, baby.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Why is Festus on my TV in 2016 ?


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Was that the Dudleyz passing the torch or something?


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Well then that just confused the hell out of me


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So..........that overbooking just happened.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

fuck, Roman main events the third straight Raw?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

How did they mess that up so badly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, I guess...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well that sucks if they are actually retired I don't blame them the WWE treated them like crap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe they signed deals to be trainers or legend deals

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

...and my Bully Ray dreams have been crushed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So either this is legit and the Dudleyz are randomly as heck leaving while putting heat on The Club or they will decide they got "one last match" in them that either sets up a Bubba heel run or a legit split. What the heck?


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

So WWE isn't going to do anything at all with Bully Ray? Total waste. Back to TNA in November?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Save us smackdown!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

HMMM I wonder just who the fuck wins this next match???!!

Jericho has my vote! It's just so damn predictable these days ain't it?!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Rusev doesn't cost Reigns this match then he is done and BERRIED.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Club needed that rub. I like how The Shinning Stars were worked into it too... nice swerve.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This segment will now be placed in webster's dictionary under the term: Overbooked.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince just lost a ton of money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well just when you thought creative couldn't get anymore fucked up, wham they hit the ball out the park and kill an old lady.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

RubberbandGoat said:


> fuck, Roman main events the third straight Raw?


And people said he was in the mid card :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

It's shameful how WWE used the greatest tag team in history since they came back. That the Dudley Boyz never **** the titles from New Day is a disgrace.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Why is Festus on my TV in 2016 ?


Lol I mean the Dudley Boyz are still in TV why not the wrestler formerly known as Festus?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE needs to stop with the buzzkill endings.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah, Smackdown Live tomorrow night. Looking forward to see what AJ Styles does now that he has already beat up John Cena last night


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Those are rather superficial criticisms. The presentation doesn't look minor league, so it's just fine to me.
> 
> I like Kevin Owens. I wish he was on Smackdown, but he's just a guy in the mid-card on Raw. Can't have him outshining Reigns!
> 
> And that's one of the biggest positives of Smackdown. No insufferable Reigns push. The "please like him" bullshit got tired a long frakking time ago. Turn him heel or get out.



If this is a matter of what you prefer, that would be an opinion. You cannot deny that SD is the B show because WWE portrays it that way. They put their bigger stars on Raw. Raw has a way waaay higher budget presentation where SD looks so low budget in comparison to Raw. WWE clearly favors it and always will favor Raw over SD.

As far as an insufferable Reigns push, it seems like it's halted right now. Shame my favorite of all time Jericho is going to job to him tonight but they'd be out of their minds to put the title on him next week .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Roman main eventing Raw 3 weeks in a row, what a shocker. Pushed down to the midcard my ass, fucking US Title match segment got the spot right before the main event of fucking Summerslam and went after the world title match.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

think this means the dudleys might be sticking around a bit longer. Aldo, why have anderson job earlier if you wanted them to do this later?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

LOL

I love this forum, constantly complaining about the E being predictable, then when the predictable Bully Ray turn doesnt happen everyone gets mad that it didnt happen.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Twitter for letting Johnny Knockout have his trending moment!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why tease the Dudley turn for weeks then do this shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so confused!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62137249 said:


> Was that the Dudleyz passing the torch or something?


That's the impression I'm getting.

Seems a bit odd to do it on a night when The New Day got the better of The Club (again)


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Geralt z Rivii said:


> It's shameful how WWE used the greatest tag team in history since they came back. That the Dudley Boyz never **** the titles from New Day is a disgrace.


It was a waste of a great feud. It would have made the New Day look even more interesting if they overcame some sort of adversity against a strong tag team.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just gotta say it again, welcome to Raw Bayley's ass


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> So either this is legit and the Dudleyz are randomly as heck leaving while putting heat on The Club or they will decide they got "one last match" in them that either sets up a Bubba heel run or a legit split. What the heck?


Or if makes them realize they still got it. Then they become the second face tag team and take the straps off New Day. They just inked a new deal a month ago after all.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I forget how to be interested in this. Just the whole presentation of it, the cinematography, the acting, the brand split, I can't pay attnetion unless somebody I already loved from before like Jericho is on screen.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That was a lame ending. The Dudleyz should've been the ones to overcome The Bullet Club.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> fuck, Roman main events the third straight Raw?


*second


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sad if they actually are retiring they have been wrestling as long as I have been alive. I remember watching them when I was little. It's so weird to think that they might really be retiring but maybe they aren't now that they were attacked by Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Or if makes them realize they still got it. Then they become the second face tag team and take the straps off New Day. They just inked a new deal a month ago after all.


Okay. I was unaware they just signed a new deal.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev needs to interfere in this match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Heath Slater better be on SDL tomorrow!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Ah, Smackdown Live tomorrow night. Looking forward to see what AJ Styles does now that he has already beat up John Cena last night


#BeatUpDeanAmbrose


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Wait...

A good, fresh tag team gets some damn nice heat by beating up one of the biggest tag teams of all time, during their retirement speech on their city, instead of a heel turn by one member of said tag team, who happens to be 45 years old, for one last failed singles run?

Holy shit, *sensible* booking! Only another couple years before we see something of the sort again!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stand on your feet idiots. Legend is in your presence.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman literally makes the show suck..i just don't think he's a good performer....the WWE just sees shit in him no one else does.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Jericho cracks me the fuck up man. Best this scrub reigns please


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Have Jericho and Reigns gone 1 on 1 tv or ppv before? I dont recall any and actually I think there is chemistry to be had here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev is not interfering on the match if anyone does it is Owens.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol Jericho making that face with his wicked mustache and that hand gesture


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Jericho, by default, the face in this match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hear that Vince? That booking sure made a difference with crowd support.....


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is going to Superman Punch Owens and Rusev and still have time to pin Jericho...so nauseating.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if Jericho wants that ugly belt. :jericho2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Smackdown's set is going to look even shittier tomorrow night since Raw got to use the full Summerslam set.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Rusev doesn't cost Roman this match it'll make no fucking sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, enough Bayley ass talk (and gifs)

I'm kinda lusting over here right now.... :evil


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PLEASE let Jericho win this. I need to see how JeriKO interacts with each other in that Fatal 4 Way next week :3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> I don't know if Jericho wants that ugly belt. :jericho2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No different than the ugly jackets he wears


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Jericho should be rewarded for sticking it to Brock, come on Vince...don't piss us off AGAIN.....


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Jericho with the win thanks to Owens.

Duh, Stupid Idiots.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm just going to take Reigns being on last as their way of saying we can turn off our tvs now.

Sent from my 4013M using Tapatalk


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I just gotta say it again, welcome to Raw Bayley's ass


Eh, she's kinda homely looking but that's just my opinion.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho took on Lesnar, so Roman has no chance in this match.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

How strange is it that we've already seen Reigns' RAW-red vest, and now he's wearing blue?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman needs to keep this attitude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Please tell me why heel announcers (best in the business graves) can't be heels against reigns ?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Okay, enough Bayley ass talk (and gifs)
> 
> I'm kinda lusting over here right now.... :evil



Just sit tight...you are about to get the gift of Jericho. Ddrriiinnk it in mmaaannnnnnn


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Martins said:


> Wait...
> 
> A good, fresh tag team gets some damn nice heat by beating up one of the biggest tag teams of all time, during their retirement speech on their city, instead of a heel turn by one member of said tag team, who happens to be 45 years old, for one last failed singles run?
> 
> Holy shit, *sensible* booking! Only another couple years before we see something of the sort again!


I would agree with everything you said except for the fact that Guns & Gallows have been made to look pretty much like geeks from day one. The occasional beat down of the New Day, John Cena and now the Dudleys doesn't immediately erase all of that.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Natecore said:


> Kenneth Johnson? That's the first compliment I've ever heard him receive. Mendoza I'm with ya his match with Kendrick was great!


He is tall and that made it awkward at times but he and Tozawa was good to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stop chanting 'you can't wrestle' dumb fucks. He's ok in the ring.

Just chant 'you suck'.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Was that a Harambe sign in the front row? :chlol

And oh shit, Reigns isn't rocking the blue contact lenses anymore. :O


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pulling for Jericho on this. Any man who has the balls to stand up to Lesnar deserves a title run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not a Roman fan, but I hate when marky cities chant "you can't wrestle".. Just need to shut the fuck up with that shit.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Please tell me why heel announcers (best in the business graves) can't be heels against reigns ?


That's just how it is. The heel commentators have to magically like Reigns and Cena, but hate all the other faces in the company.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit selling an eye poke/rake is one of the easiest things to sell period: nice job by Reigns on the sell of the effects there


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope this is the last commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Please tell me why heel announcers (best in the business graves) can't be heels against reigns ?


Because Vince loves big sweaty men :vince5


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Brock to interfere and shatter the fuck outta Jericho's head with an elbow :lelbrock

PUT HIM IN AN ARMBAR CHRIS


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Please tell me why heel announcers (best in the business graves) can't be heels against reigns ?


Same reason why they can't be heels against Cena. They gotta slurp Vince's boys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman can wrestle, crowd. It's actually the best quality that he has (ignoring the look). It's just that to the perception of many fans, they believe he just sucks 

Use another chant that's more fitting lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chanting "you can't wrestle" at Reigns is completely ridiculous.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder if Ru Ru is gonna do a run-in.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The plan is clear: they wanted Reigns in a mid-card feud to further ram into his head how much he fucked up, but they decided to throw those plans the fuck outta the window, hence last nights non-match against Rusev and have instead decided to hot-shot him right back into the title picture because why not. 

Maybe Rusev interferes, but I doubt it somehow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> How strange is it that we've already seen Reigns' RAW-red vest, and now he's wearing blue?



I can't pick a favorite. I like them both. :reigns2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I just gotta say it again, welcome to Raw Bayley's ass


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Please tell me why heel announcers (best in the business graves) can't be heels against reigns ?


Roman hasn't been a babyface in a long time. The heels empathize with him.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is obviously winning....Owens, Rollins and Cass are in the fatal four way next week. they'll want Roman to be the only one worth cheering since Cass has no chance....but it won't work.....people will be cheering for Owens and will be pissed off when he loses.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The crowd should be honest and chant "We don't like you!"


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> I would agree with everything you said except for the fact that Guns & Gallows have been made to look pretty much like geeks from day one. The occasional beat down of the New Day, John Cena and now the Dudleys doesn't immediately erase all of that.


Oh no, I fully agree.

And they'll continue to be made to look like scrubs from now on as well, that much is guaranteed :vince5 Just a very rare moment of lucidity.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm not a Roman fan, but I hate when marky cities chant "you can't wrestle".. Just need to shut the fuck up with that shit.


 I'd take Reigns over Ambrose


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62137857 said:


> I'm just going to take Reigns being on last as their way of saying we can turn off our tvs now.
> 
> Sent from my 4013M using Tapatalk


But we need to finish drinking the Gift of Jericho first


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm not a Roman fan, but I hate when marky cities chant "you can't wrestle".. Just need to shut the fuck up with that shit.


You meant smarky right?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Byron fears Roman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

dclikewah said:


> #BeatUpDeanAmbrose


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Roman is winning this and will go over in the 4 way next week. Vince is secretly delighted that Balor botched and injured himself. He can get the strap on Reigns far quicker than he expected


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL with ONE taunt, Chris Jericho just stopped the dueling chants of "You Can't Wrestle" and "Yes He Can" to "Y2J!!" What a talent


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman please go back to Football. Vince, this guy isn't making you any money...STOP GIVING HIM OPPORTUNITIES! Slater can make more money than this guy.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The plan is clear: they wanted Reigns in a mid-card feud to further ram into his head how much he fucked up, but they decided to throw those plans the fuck outta the window, hence last nights non-match against Rusev and have instead decided to hot-shot him right back into the title picture because why not.
> 
> Maybe Rusev interferes, but I doubt it somehow.


But he wasn't in a mid-card feud. His feud with Rusev got more screen time than Seth/Finn and he's been closing ever RAW since his return. The guy never left the main event scene.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Rusev just going to forget what Roman did to him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If people in the crowd think Reigns can't wrestle, what's the harm in chanting it? :lmao

Edit: So far, this match is proving them right.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder if Ru Ru is gonna do a run-in.


A Ru-Run-in? 

















:bayley


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Jericho should be rewarded for sticking it to Brock, come on Vince...don't piss us off AGAIN.....


If he can use it as an excuse to depush Morrison for not standing up to Batista after the Melina then he should reward Jericho for this Lesnar thing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd loves Jericho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jericho is the biggest heel on Raw (outside maybe Rusev) and even he gets baby face reactions against Reigns. This Reigns as the face experiment just needs to end.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

CAMVP said:


> The crowd loves Jericho!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No the crowd hates Reigns


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

PirateMonkE said:


> But he wasn't in a mid-card feud. His feud with Rusev got more screen time than Seth/Finn and he's been closing ever RAW since his return. The guy never left the main event scene.


Shit, for real? This is the first show I've watched in a few weeks and I wasn't aware of that. I'm not surprised though, they'e probably abandoned the Rusev feud because nothing fucking changed for Roman anyway. He still got top billing.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Is Rusev just going to forget what Roman did to him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This type of stuff always happens in the WWE


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm not a Roman fan, but I hate when marky cities chant "you can't wrestle".. Just need to shut the fuck up with that shit.


It has no merit at this point. He sucked in 2014 so by proxy, he sucks in 2016. They have their minds made up and that sort of obnoxiousness is precisely why this company refuses to take the IWC 17 - 35 year old male seriously.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am waiting for Rusev.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Jericho send Brock a message by opening up Roman's head please.[emoji30]


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PLEASE come out Rusev or Kevin Owens


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho needs to make a statement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What happened with the Dudley Boyz?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

My problem is not Roman winning, it's I have no belief that Roman ISN'T winning.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That kick by Jericho was hilarious :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin Owens and Rusev better come out here


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This Jericho/Reigns match has been entertaining.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

TD_DDT said:


> My problem is not Roman winning, it's I have no belief that Roman ISN'T winning.


But he's an underdog!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the beginning of the end!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

good match


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

That Superman punch looks beyond stupid.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

reigns still bad.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Crowd is popping like crazy for Jericho... :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rusev will come out


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

TAP!!!!! LISTEN TO THE CROWD! TAPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If Reigns taps I will cry tears of joy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cole calling the Walls of Jericho like nobody's escaped it the last ten years THERE IT IS!!!!!!!! :maury: :maury: :maury: :maury: :maury:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh just fuck right off


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There comes Kevin Owens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I hate Reigns so much


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Superman is back! Lol save us Smackdown.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Fuck outta here , goodnite


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The ovation for that spear counter into the walls was amazing, great moment for Y2J.

Superman Reigns though fpalm


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Respect to Chris Jericho. 45 years old and still able to carry people far less talented than he is.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

So sick of superman shit


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KO ALWAYS has Jericho's back :3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Roman is gonna win.

Edit:Yup


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuck. That's it. Kicked out of interference and a Codebreaker.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lame


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Goddamn Roman the potty mouth.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Guess not so freaking lame


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did Roman just cuss out Jericho or something?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

super reigns soo lameeee boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

The fans aren't cheering


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hahahahahaha FUCK ROMAN REIGNS.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao at Jericho's Spear reversal into Walls - the pop that got was amazing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They had me.... thought Y2J might sneak one.

Well done WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Rusev just magically forgot about reigns beating the shit out of him yesterday?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Reigns hulking up.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Surprise Surprise


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Literally ended his feud with Rusev by not even having a match with the dude and making him look like shit :lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Got to be fucking kidding me. Fuck this shit. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Stupid ass smile . Wtf like a superkick into a code breaker and two count? Fuck off


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

:O Roman overcomes the odds again. This is shocking.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

all aboard the Reigns Train.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

at least Roman got slapped a few times as punishment


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KO better win with the help of JeriGOAT.

If Owens loses, I riot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shitty main event. Reigns is booked as strong as ever here.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I do like how Rusev now doesn't give a shit about Roman.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck you, Seth! You placed this evil on us by injuring Finn.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well... I for one, AM STUNNED. 

:HA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just remember WWE Roster, it's totally ok to break the wellness policy if you're under Vince's desk with magic lips..


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

"Back to the mid card" they said :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

And people wonder why Reigns is the top guy. He get's the biggest reactions


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho may cost Kevin Owens next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ah here we go, people whining when Roman wins one match again lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shit with Reigns

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck off Super Roman. Fuck off Vince. I turned on at the end of hte hour to see that bullshit? Yeah, just flat out not watching this show anymore.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Same old same old with Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's clear to me that Rollins is winning the title.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Meh I'll take John Cena over him any day of the week.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

So Rusev looks like a total bitch.. walked out of an opportunity at the world title and doesn't seek any revenge on roman?


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman should change his look. Dude looks like Aquaman. Take the smelly vest off or something.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That was a fun match


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Literally ended his feud with Rusev by not even having a match with the dude and making him look like shit :lol


Why assume its done? He could just as easily come out next week and ruin Roman's night in the fatal 4 way.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love Jericho taking as long as he could before going into the pin on Reigns after that Codebreaker "You're not making my finisher look like shit by kicking out of it just like that" if you have to lose to that bum at least protect your finisher in the process.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Ah here we go, people whining when Roman wins one match again lol.


Are you a Roman fan?

:ambrose5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev has to try to get revenge eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

God, the Reigns depush and then repush only made things worst.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I do like how Rusev now doesn't give a shit about Roman.


At least Rusev can now move on to better things instead of being Reign's bitch week after week.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

WELP, Raw is again the Roman Reigns show. Time to stop watching.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I give up! Reigns wins every fucking thing! geez! he's not over and no one cares about him but yet they keep persisting...i've never seen anything like it before. Seriously...he must know dirty things about Vince. He makes your company look bad and yet look how big he's pushed...fuck! i'm so angry


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Unless Rollins or Owens wins the title next week, I am going Smackdown-only.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Fuck off Super Roman. Fuck off Vince. I turned on at the end of hte hour to see that bullshit? Yeah, just flat out not watching this show anymore.


Trust me, just stick with Smackdown (if you feel like it). It won't feel like many fans are being given the middle finger 

Plus, the "Guy" ain't on the blue brand


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

I must be a fool. I was one of the masses concerned with Balor winning it so early and now here we are right back at it again with goofy hand gesture Roman, getting booed out of the building overcoming the odds all to the disdain and disinterest of the crowd. 

God I hope they don't go this awful route all over again, it seems like we JUST got out of it. SAVE US KO!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Are you a Roman fan?
> 
> :ambrose5


Why yes. Is that a problem?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm shocked! Shocked! Well, not that shocked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Ah here we go, people whining when Roman wins one match again lol.


Well for me personally, it wasn't that he won it was HOW he won. He kicked out of a Superkick into a Codebreaker ?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I do like how Rusev now doesn't give a shit about Roman.


Also makes more sense to screw him next week


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

why does Vince push Roman the most in Smark areas? just to piss us off?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*So who is the new champ? I didn't watch a single minute of Raw tonight.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman or Seth will win. I don't think Vince thinks much of Owens and Big Cass isn't ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so fucking true


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

thank god Dean, John, AJ and Randy are on Smackdown


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *So who is the new champ? I didn't watch a single minute of Raw tonight.*


No one


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Ah here we go, people whining when Roman wins one match again lol.


They love crying about him. They can't help it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well to end Raw on a high note, heres Bayley's ass


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rusev will interfere next week during the fatal-4 way, lol i can't believe some of you actually think their feud is just going to end like that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Roman will still feud with Rusev.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Another good match with Romain in it 








The guy does his thing , even with Big Show got 4 stars


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this RAW worth watching later? I missed it tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well for me personally, it wasn't that he won it was HOW he won. He kicked out of a Superkick into a Codebreaker ?


Then you should be complaining about today's WWE in general. That crap is not limited to Roman. But yes I think that is an issue.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> Ah here we go, people whining when Roman wins one match again lol.


Roman Reigns should be on top
Smarks should complain
The crowd should be alive

This is just the correct order of the things on Raw, no one is better than Roman at making get invested on a match/result so much.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah i always love Reigns kicking out of people's finishers then getting the pin with using his only once. Fuck you Vince,


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The irony though of Brooklyn booing at not getting to see a Universal Title match when they shit all over it at Summerslam :lmao


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Ah here we go, people whining when Roman wins one match again lol.


I've never seen this much crying over a title SHOT.:HA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Desprado said:


> thank god Dean, John, AJ and Randy are on Smackdown


Just needed Owens and I wouldn't even care about RAW.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He's not selling out house shows, hes' not number one in merchandise..why the fuck is he not turning heel? I don't fucking get it....other people can do the make a wish stuff...why does Roman have to? I dont fucking get it! i've seen other wrestlers with better looks. makes no goddamn sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope Seth or KO wins the strap, but it's looking like super reigns is back. :loweringangle


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know what is wrong with some of you. I hope Rusev keeps the title and moves on! :rusevyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Why assume its done? He could just as easily come out next week and ruin Roman's night in the fatal 4 way.


Because nowadays some folk don't wait for the story to develop, they judge at each step as if it's the final product

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I give up! Reigns wins every fucking thing! geez! Seriously...he must know dirty things about Vince.


(_Best Jamaican Voice_) 

Nah, nah brather you got it backwards man it's not that Roman has dirty things on Vince. Oh no Brather it's that Vince likes to do DIRTY things to Roman and the "Push" is nothing but a tip for taking it up da ass brather.......

#Booking101 #WWELogic #UptheBum-A-Mania


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Is this RAW worth watching later? I missed it tonight.


Yes a certain someone debuted :smile2: At least watch that part lol!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They literally could not make it any more obvious that Rusev is screwing Roman next week. Cass winning would be too early so it's between Rollins and KO, can you guys really not see that?

:lawler


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Wow Roman Reigns is main event of Raw again and is in the world championship match. What a shitty doghouse he's in, Vince must really hate him.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

EL SHIV said:


> Is this RAW worth watching later? I missed it tonight.


No. There really wasn't anything "must see" about tonight's show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank goodness for Bayley debuting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RubberbandGoat said:


> He's not selling out house shows, hes' not number one in merchandise..why the fuck is he not turning heel? I don't fucking get it....other people can do the make a wish stuff...why does Roman have to? I dont fucking get it! i've seen other wrestlers with better looks. makes no goddamn sense.


Even if he is heel he can do make-a-wish. Tons of heels in WWE do it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

how is it obvious Rusev screws him? He would have screwed him over tonight!


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Right back to the preferential treatment and overly strong booking. Makes you worried this was the plan all along, as it almost was a carbon copy of what they did with Roman after he got booed out of WM 31 against Brock.

Shame we won't be seeing Heel Roman anytime soon as well, it'd do wonders for him. It was soooo nice having a face the fans actually cared about for a while there.

They look to be potentially folding right back into the same old crap. Good news is, Smackdown has a good opportunity to really take the lead here now.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

God Movement said:


> They literally could not make it any more obvious that Rusev is screwing Roman next week. Cass winning would be too early so it's between Rollins and KO, can you guys really not see that?
> 
> :lawler


Reigns has so much influence he blinds people's logic. Vince loves the guy for the reaction he invokes. He doesn't give a damn if it's boo's or cheers


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

EL SHIV said:


> Is this RAW worth watching later? I missed it tonight.


Probably just the main event match between Jericho and Reigns. Their match was actually better than Balor/Rollins from the night before.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

May I just add, everyone upset at Roman and Vince right now, you should be directing your anger at your golden boy who couldn't properly deliver a move to Balor.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

You boys ready for your new champion next week?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess they could say that Rusev could barely walk tonight. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> No one


*Is Owens still in it at least.*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love Jericho taking as long as he could before going into the pin on Reigns after that Codebreaker "You're not making my finisher look like shit by kicking out of it just like that" if you have to lose to that bum at least protect your finisher in the process.


The savviness of Jericho. :jericho3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, Cass is not established at all as a singles entity (heck hardly a cup of coffee on the main roster as a tag team wrestler), Rusev has gotten so much thrown at him with no recourse that one would think Rusev is getting Reigns back next week and I think this will be a deal where Jericho tries to help KO and inadvertently helps KO in losing so that leaves Seth.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Ah here we go, people whining when Roman wins one match again lol.


He literally just beat Rusev clean in a 26 minute main event a week ago and then destroyed him Sunday. I mean, Rusev didn't even respond. The truth often lies between the two extremes, but pretending the guy has won just one match or been diminished/depushed is false. He clised RAW more than Finn and Seth combined heading into SS and has stood tall to end RAW for three consecutive weeks. 


You may be "on the other side" since he's your guy but it's disingenuous ignorance to pretend that since he jobbed to Ambrose and Finn Balor, that there should be no dissension over his act and obnoxious push that objectively hasn't slowed down in the least.



This is _still_ the fucking Roman Reigns showcase and horny 30 year old women in "Roman Empire" t-shirts are not the only ones that watch professional wrestling.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

All I asked for was shades of Lesnar v Jericho by having Jericho open Reign's head up a little.

Is that so wrong?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

dclikewah said:


> May I just add, everyone upset at Roman and Vince right now, you should be directing your anger at your golden boy who couldn't properly deliver a move to Balor.


Oh I am pissed at him too, and this is coming from a big Rollins fan. I had just gotten over him injuring Sting and now this happens.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope everyone has a goodnight and I hope to see you guys in the Smackdown thread tomorrow!!! :smile2:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> I've never seen this much crying over a title SHOT.:HA


Indeed, it looks like everyone conveniently forgot about how the crowd was crapping all over the Finn/Rollins match just yesterday. And how Roman LOST to Finn on his Raw debut.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

RIP Raw for 6 months. The Talent less GUY is back and rating will clearly fall, Vince will call some top star from Smackdown to help a injured Raw.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Is Owens still in it at least.*


Yeah next week, it's a fatal 4 way between Big Cass, Rollins, Owens and Reigns for the title


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> why does Vince push Roman the most in Smark areas? just to piss us off?


They needed somebody else that was believable ad a winner besides Seth. A Seth vs Owens vs Cass vs Jericho doesn't leave much to the imagination for who's going to win. 

Not to mention they just put the title on a smark favorite the night before how were they supposed to know Finn was going to get injured. They also put the title on Nakamura, Had AJ go over Cena clean, had Ambrose retain, kept New Day as champs, and debuted Bayley. The hardcore fans got a lot why focus on Reigns when they've given a lot to the "smarks" this weekend.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Why was Reigns in the main event? Why could Rollins vs Sami not main event?

I swear if KO doesnt walk out next week with the Universal Title..................


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> May I just add, everyone upset at Roman and Vince right now, you should be directing your anger at your golden boy who couldn't properly deliver a move to Balor.


OR be mad at the vanilla midget for botching that bump and injuring himself


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't have any idea how that match plays out. That is a plus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

God Movement said:


> They literally could not make it any more obvious that Rusev is screwing Roman next week. Cass winning would be too early so it's between Rollins and KO, can you guys really not see that?
> 
> :lawler


Not likely. If rollins or KO wins, they'll be feuding with reigns. Because he's literally the only ME face on the roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

EL SHIV said:


> Is this RAW worth watching later? I missed it tonight.


Let me help you 

Watchable parts (IMO):

Charlotte claiming that there is no other woman left to beat since Sasha is gone now; Mick Foley comes out to introduce Bailey to Raw and to challenge her for the Women's title

JeriKO's backstage interview

Seth Rollins vs Sami Zayn (amazing selling took place in this match; that shit had me scared for real)

Bonus:

Plus, Balor had to give up his Universal title due to a shoulder injury. He made an appearance at the start of the show 

Yea, I don't think you missed out on much. Just know that next week on Raw, it's going to be a Fatal 4 Way match to crown the new Universal champion between Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Big Cass, and Roman Reigns.

Edit: The crowd reacting positively for Y2J during his match against RR was kinda worth watching tbh lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

the_hound said:


> so fucking true


So fitting, so hilarious. Back to the status quo for Vince and company...Glad I don't regularly watch the E.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Is this RAW worth watching later? I missed it tonight.


Not really Bayley debuted. All you really missed was bad tournament set up, and a bunch of you deserve it chants.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Kostic said:


> Wow Roman Reigns is main event of Raw again and is in the world championship match. What a shitty doghouse he's in, Vince must really hate him.


Roman Reigns never stopped being in the main event. This is the fourth RAW in a row he's closed.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why was Reigns in the main event? Why could Rollins vs Sami not main event?
> 
> I swear if KO doesnt walk out next week with the Universal Title..................


Why does it matter which of the two went on last?



Spaz350 said:


> Not likely. If rollins or KO wins, they'll be feuding with reigns. Because he's literally the only ME face on the roster.


They will find someone. Reigns is not winning. If he does I'll eat all the crow in the world.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is hard to punish Roman when you let Lesnar walk around doing whatever he wants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PirateMonkE said:


> No. There really wasn't anything "must see" about tonight's show.


Well you're forgetting one very big reason


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why was Reigns in the main event? Why could Rollins vs Sami not main event?
> 
> I swear if KO doesnt walk out next week with the Universal Title..................


Bad news the winner will pin Kevin Owen..... Reigns, Rollins ,Cass one of those guy walking out with the belt


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth is going to win next week. Calm down. Heels win Fatal 4 Way matches the majority of the time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Goddamn Roman the potty mouth.


I was more surprised at how much they had to bleep for him than I was the finish.

Anybody calling bullshit on that, realize, he's the last guy they built up huge, the Universal Title is new, of course he's gonna be in contention for it. If he wasn't, it would look secondary to the US Title, which has some lineage, right now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> He literally just beat Rusev clean in a 26 minute main event a week ago and then destroyed him Sunday. I mean, Rusev didn't even respond. The truth often lies between the two extremes, but pretending the guy has won just one match or been diminished/depushed is false. He clised RAW more than Finn and Seth combined heading into SS and has stood tall to end RAW for three consecutive weeks.
> 
> 
> You may be "on the other side" since he's your guy but it's disingenuous ignorance to pretend that since he jobbed to Ambrose and Finn Balor, that there should be no dissension over his act and obnoxious push that objectively hasn't slowed down in the least.
> ...


There are more than "horny 30 year old women" that like Roman, believe me. But that's beside you're point. You might want to direct your anger to the crowd that decided to crap all over the Balor/Rollins match, when that is apparently what the smarks wanted. Or Rollins, who injured Balor in the first place. Remember, we would not be having these matches at all if Finn was not hurt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> He's not selling out house shows, hes' not number one in merchandise..why the fuck is he not turning heel? I don't fucking get it....other people can do the make a wish stuff...why does Roman have to? I dont fucking get it! i've seen other wrestlers with better looks. makes no goddamn sense.


He should be heel and could turn but what does that really change. He's seen as Vince's guy and a heel turn will be half people jumping on the bandwagon because hardcore fans love heel turns and half "Vince thinks he's going to get me to like him by having him go heel for a bit :fpalm I'm not falling for that shit."

They just need to do with they do and stop caring. Folk react to him and always know what he's doing. They failed at getting him universally loved, but people do still react might as well just leave it at that. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> Roman Reigns never stopped being in the main event. This is the fourth RAW in a row he's closed.


...Uhh yeah I know. That's what I said.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Some people need to calm down. I doubt that Roman wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> OR be mad at the vanilla midget for botching that bump and injuring himself







Look at the angle the Seth threw him at, not the first time injuring someone with that move either.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

so what did Roman say to Jericho, lol im seeing potty mouth posts


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Some people need to calm down. I doubt that Roman wins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If roman wins next week then it is a grantee that it would the last nail in the coffin for Raw.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love Jericho taking as long as he could before going into the pin on Reigns after that Codebreaker "You're not making my finisher look like shit by kicking out of it just like that" if you have to lose to that bum at least protect your finisher in the process.


Great, great point. Everyone should do this


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Well you're forgetting one very big reason


I stand corrected. There was ONE "must see" moment on tonight's show.










Love me that Bayley booty


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> May I just add, everyone upset at Roman and Vince right now, you should be directing your anger at your golden boy who couldn't properly deliver a move to Balor.


Right folk are upset as if this was the plan all along to bring him back into the main event

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope everyone has a goodnight and I hope to see you guys in the Smackdown thread tomorrow!!! :smile2:


See ya there!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Bad news the winner will pin Kevin Owen..... Reigns, Rollins ,Cass one of those guy walking out with the belt


I sadly got to agree with this. Reign's is Vince's golden boy and no way are they going to have Cass take a pin. He's already being groomed as the next guy to be shoved down our throat. 

That leaves Seth and Owens... Owens is eating the pinfall


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

PirateMonkE said:


> I sadly got to agree with this. Reign's is Vince's golden boy and no way are they going to have Cass take a pin. *He's already being groomed as the next guy to be shoved down our throat. *
> 
> That leaves Seth and Owens... Owens is eating the pinfall


Well Finn's injury probably gives Vince more reason to do it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Pretty meh Raw especially for a post Summerslam and a vacant world championship.

Also no Slater asking Foley and Steph why they took the contract away from him last week how disgusting.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think Roman would be GOLDEN as a heel. I think (IF they book him right as a monster) there will be fans that would pay to see fan favorites like Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Finn Balor, Dean Ambrose, AJ Styles, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler, Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, etc. get the chance to beat him for the world title while he's having a heel run. I feel like he'd be a natural as the villain, and as someone the fans hate.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> There are more than "horny 30 year old women" that like Roman, believe me. But that's beside you're point. You might want to direct your anger to the crowd that decided to crap all over the Balor/Rollins match, when that is apparently what the smarks wanted. Or Rollins, who injured Balor in the first place. Remember, we would not be having these matches at all if Finn was not hurt.



Nowhere near as you nor this company would want there to be which is why the needle has never moved with him in two years. He ain't Rock. He ain't Cena and he has never commanded the amount of fans they did to warrant their pushes regardless of what the ring rat in the fourth row or McMahon claims. 


Again, you last point is moot. He's already main evented the show more than Finn or Seth combined since Battleground. Objectively. There's zero proof that would dispelled him standing tall in or after the main event this week (the third consecutive week) and challenging Balor for the title at the next RAW PPV.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's one positive: Balor going out for 6 months means someone either has to be brought up/built up or someone has to turn. Because reigns is the only ME face they have on the roster, they can't risk being left with none if he gets hurt/gets popped again. The have to have a second face that is strong enough to ME if reigns can't. That means a Rollins turn, a push for Sami or Cesaro, or a nakamura callup soon. All good things.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why was Reigns in the main event? Why could Rollins vs Sami not main event?
> 
> I swear if KO doesnt walk out next week with the Universal Title..................


See I don't get why some of y'all put all your get worked up on clear dark horse candidates to win. Like I get liking guys that aren't main eventers at the moment. But it's never a good idea to really put everything on someone who's unlikely to win to win.

It would be like watching Dragon Ball and really hoping Piccolo will finish of a villain, sure it could happen, but best bet is it won't. You're setting yourself up to be annoyed as fuck next week

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupio1234 (Aug 23, 2016)

Today RAW was not good , not bad , just eh..
Also people really think Roman would be on the midcard forever? He is Vince's pet.
Hope KO win the tittle next week but i already know is not going to happen. :sleep


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why was Reigns in the main event? I swear if KO doesnt walk out next week with the Universal Title..................


#RightTherewithYOU #WWELogic


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Pretty meh Raw especially for a post Summerslam and a vacant world championship.
> 
> Also no Slater asking Foley and Steph why they took the contract away from him last week how disgusting.


Wait, wasn't it Shane and Bryan that took the contract away from him? Plus, I think he'll appear tomorrow night :3


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

i'm beyond angry right now. Other people deserve opportunities and the one guy that disrespected the company and doesnt move business keeps getting pushed..Fuck!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dark match was Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Seth Rollins & AJ Styles!

I literally screamed like a little girl when Dean's music hit :lmao

Plus during his entrance Roman smiled directly at me and I had a fangirl moment haha. Then it happened again


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Look at the angle the Seth threw him at, not the first time injuring someone with that move either.


I've seen it multiple times and it's on Finn throwing his arm back


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RubberbandGoat said:


> i'm beyond angry right now. Other people deserve opportunities and the one guy that disrespected the company and doesnt move business keeps getting pushed..Fuck!


Jesus Christ then HIJACK FOR THOSE GUYS! Stop bitching about it and take action. You guys forget you can force WWE's hand?


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed, it looks like everyone conveniently forgot about how the crowd was crapping all over the Finn/Rollins match just yesterday. And how Roman LOST to Finn on his Raw debut.


Yep. They were being total asses yesterday and we all agreed they were obnoxious and irrelevant, but then they crap on Reigns and now all of a sudden they apparently have credibility. Lmao!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Again, you last point is moot. He's already main evented the show more than Finn or Seth combined since Battleground. Objectively. There's zero proof that would dispelled him standing tall in or after the main event this week (the third consecutive week) and challenging Balor for the title at the next RAW PPV.


Well the point is, the smarks were given what they "wanted" in having a Finn/Balor title match, and went on to crap all over it. What is Vince supposed to think? And your just speculating about Roman challenging Balor next ppv with no proof. If Finn didn't get hurt, I imagine Reigns would of continued his program with Russev. Remember him? They really didn't get a lot of closure at Summerslam.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I think Roman would be GOLDEN as a heel. I think (IF they book him right as a monster) there will be fans that would pay to see fan favorites like Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Finn Balor, Dean Ambrose, AJ Styles, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler, Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, etc. get the chance to beat him for the world title while he's having a heel run. I feel like he'd be a natural as the villain, and as someone the fans hate.


I feel like he could of been a golden heel, but I feel like they've damaged him into an in-between guy. Now if he turns it'll just come of like they are trying to right wrongs they should've been fixed and some fans will call their bluff. Plus even as a fan I could see them being over eager to turn him back face the moment he got a smattering of cheers as a heel.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> May I just add, everyone upset at Roman and Vince right now, you should be directing your anger at your golden boy who couldn't properly deliver a move to Balor.


It was a simple powerbomb on the barricade. More of a freak injury, if you ask me, then pointing fingers and blaming Rollins for it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Finn being injured is what ruined this for us, Fuck Rollins!


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

I fell asleep during this Raw. The only good portion was Bayley's debut. SD has the talent now, Raw is in massive trouble. Too bad they can't use Cesaro instead they have him in that stupid as hell best of 7 match with Snormus.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Credibility? I don't think I saw many people here say that the crowd had credibility. Hell, there were plenty of us here that stated that the "You Deserve It" chants doesn't mean as much as it did before since it's becoming overused.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Wait, wasn't it Shane and Bryan that took the contract away from him? Plus, I think he'll appear tomorrow night :3


Yeah but he thought it was Foley and Stephanie as he was concussed.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Well the point is, the smarks were given what they "wanted" in having a Finn/Balor title match, and went on to crap all over it. What is Vince supposed to think? .




You mean the same way they crapped on the 2015 Royal Rumble and this year's WrestleMania main event of HHH vs Roman Reigns? 




Tell me; what do you think Vince was thinking then that differed with his feelings on Balor vs Rollins last night since evidently the smarks were heard loud and clear Sunday? Maybe he thought they were mimicking Roman's blood curling, absolutely chilling roar before his spear as opposed to booing. 



Maybe?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I've never seen someone given so damn much. Vince doesnt' care about making money. The ratings are shit so when Finn goes down they go back to the guys that put the ratings in the toilet lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like he could of been a golden heel, but I feel like they've damaged him into an in-between guy. Now if he turns it'll just come of like they are trying to right wrongs they should've been fixed and some fans will call their bluff. Plus even as a fan I could see them being over eager to turn him back face the moment he got a smattering of cheers as a heel.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk



Yea, I'd have Roman have a dominant heel run similar to Triple H's heel runs. I'd also have his heel run last for about the same amount of time as Triple H's run (2002-2006) and Edge's run (2005-2010). 

Hell, maybe he could spend the majority of one year being allies with Brock Lesnar as a dominant heel team, which would be the modern day version of the Two Man Power Trip with Steve Austin and Triple H in 2001. They could have victories over underdog face teams. 

After a while, an up-and-coming underdog face team finally beats Reigns and Lesnar. It could be a combo of Rollins and Sami, Cesaro and Sami, Rollins and Cesaro, Sami and Neville, Rollins and Ambrose, Ambrose and Styles, Styles and Rollins, Cesaro and Ambrose, etc. 

This victory could establish these faces as stars (in Ambrose's and Rollins's case, bigger stars than they are now). It would be similar to how Jericho and Benoit were elevated after beating Austin and Triple H on Raw.

The ironic part about this is that I would actually HESITATE to turn Roman back into a face for a long time. I wouldn't turn him back to a fan favorite as soon as he gets a positive reaction. I'd wait until fans are just BEGGING, PLEADING, and WANTING to cheer Roman really badly. After a major storyline (similar to Batista turning on Triple H in 2005 or Bryan turning on the Wyatt Family in 2014), I'd finally take advantage of the moment and time to finally turn Roman into a face once again. Hopefully by then and for his future, he'd be more successful as a face.

Unfortunately, we won't know if any of this would work now since RR is still being booked as a face (or tweener). Who knows? Maybe the product would be better if he turned heel (or at least slightly)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I take it that RAW seems destined to lose to SDL yet again?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yea, I'd have Roman have a dominant heel run similar to Triple H's heel runs. I'd also have his heel run last for about the same amount of time as Triple H's run (2002-2006) and Edge's run (2005-2010).
> 
> Hell, maybe he could spend the majority of one year being allies with Brock Lesnar as a dominant heel team, which would be the modern day version of the Two Man Power Trip with Steve Austin and Triple H in 2001. They could have victories over underdog face teams.
> 
> ...


Agree he would definitely need a long run like HHH did. But as a HHH fan I do feel like the reign of terror doesn't get enough credit. HHH barely lost but when Benoit and Batista beat him it was a really big deal.

Heck I think Rollins beating Reigns clean (paired with returning form injury love) has helped wash away a lot of the annoyance with his booking from last year.

But would you keep him on Raw or Smackdown for the heel run? I kind of would like to see him have the classic fuck the Cruiserweight division feud with someone, especially if he's heel.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am pulling for Kevin Owens next week. Rollins and Reigns have passed the championship back and forth long enough. Give those two some time before handing it back to them yet again. I know that Balor was their solution to move a way from that and now because of the injury plans have changed.. So why not give Kevin Owens a run? Can't be any worse than what Ambrose is doing on Smackdown. With football starting up, surely they aren't going back to doing whats been done to death for over a year.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Another terrible Raw, what else is new.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

So, you guys want Roman Reigns to turn heel so you could cheer him? Why not cheer him now? It makes it easier for everyone. :grin2:

This was the same thing that people wanted from Cena and that didn't go nowhere. Cena once has put it on Jericho's podacast: "So, they wanted me to turn heel? They're booing me already!"

Hate him or not... at least, he got some reactions (Boos and cheers [Yes, I heard both]) from the snoozing Brooklyn crowd tonight.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

All that cheating & Roman Reigns won anyway.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*RAW's Final Four Matches*

I was really impressed with the quality of all of them. I thought Big Cass looked a bit slow and hesitant, but how else is he to learn, but getting in there and doing the damn thing? Even though it was obvious beforehand that it would be an awkward set up, I think they did the most they could with it and all the wrestlers put their best foot forward tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm all for Rollins or KO winning the Universal title next week on RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Agree he would definitely need a long run like HHH did. But as a HHH fan I do feel like the reign of terror doesn't get enough credit. HHH barely lost but when Benoit and Batista beat him it was a really big deal.
> 
> Heck I think Rollins beating Reigns clean (paired with returning form injury love) has helped wash away a lot of the annoyance with his booking from last year.
> 
> ...


Err.. I'd keep him on Raw for most of his heel run. That way, the underdog faces can use plenty of the 3 hours to get themselves over during their feuds with Roman Reigns. Plus, Raw needs Roman more than Smackdown does.

However, this is how I would turn Roman heel:

I'd have Roman get drafted to Smackdown next year, BUT it's only going to be for several months since it'll be temporary.

I'd prevent him from being overexposured by not using him every week (kinda like how they're the other Smackdown talents atm), showing him NO more than twice in one episode (Ex: opening segment + main event), and not use him for MORE than 15 minutes total. This would probably ease the backlash he gets from the fans somewhat as a face.

Then, I'd have him lose 2 world title matches because he's getting screwed over by the heels. While this is happening, he's beginning to have tensions with Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon for slacking on their jobs and not doing something to take action against the heels that are screwing him over.

After being granted ONE more world title opportunity, Roman gets screwed over again because the heel he faced cheated to win; however, Bryan and Shane helped out Roman by banning anyone from interfering in his match. Instead of blaming himself, Roman continues to blame Shane and Bryan for his own failures. The next segment (at this point it's late December/early January), Bryan and Shane call out Roman to make amends with him. It seems like Roman accepts their sympathy, but then he ends up attacking Shane McMahon. Daniel Bryan looks shocked and frustrated at Roman for his behavior. He turns around to take a look at Shane and to see if he's okay. This is when Roman spears Bryan, which would officially turn him heel. He's finally getting the warranted heel heat. 

Roman than overcomes the obstacle of being able to enter the Royal Rumble using heel tactics. I would then have him risk a second royal rumble win, but as a heel. However, he announces that Smackdown doesn't deserve to have himself be the champion of the blue brand by Wrestlemania, so he pulls a Benoit and switches to Raw to compete for their world title. 

I would then have him win his first world title as a heel. In the long term, the goal would be to try to establish faces on the Raw brand by feuding with Roman Reigns as a heel. This could help build new stars if they book him right (but as a heel).


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Rollins to win the title then go on a run similar HHH in 02 and 03, Just have him defeat all the upper mid card faces for the rest of the year (Guys like Cesaro and Zayn) until Balor comes back and then they can start from there. Reigns can't go back to main event for the rest of the year unless he turns heel and no one else has enough credibility to hold the title.

Would not be suprised in the least if AJ or Orton move to RAW, it's begging for top faces atm while Smackdown is fine with Cena and Ambrose as the top faces.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Reigns is winning next week guaranteed....so in less than a year a 4-time champion.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I give up! Reigns wins every fucking thing! geez! he's not over and no one cares about him but yet they keep persisting...i've never seen anything like it before. Seriously...he must know dirty things about Vince. He makes your company look bad and yet look how big he's pushed...fuck! i'm so angry


You say you don't care about him, but you, every IWC dumbass, and everyone in the arena (I was there), cared more about his match than any other tonight. Stay mad.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Reigns is winning next week guaranteed....so in less than a year a 4-time champion.


4 times in less than a year is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Spaz350 said:


> Here's one positive: Balor going out for 6 months *means someone either has to be brought up/built up or someone has to turn. * Because reigns is the only ME face they have on the roster, they can't risk being left with none if he gets hurt/gets popped again. The have to have a second face that is strong enough to ME if reigns can't. That means a Rollins turn, a push for Sami or Cesaro, or a nakamura callup soon. All good things.












He's got a lot more in the tank!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Y2J would be perfect champ right now..but ofc they will probably give it to Reigns or stale Seth who just injured someone.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

If the plan is still, as a lot of people seem to believe, that Lesnar wins the belt at the Rumble and drops it to Reigns at WrestleMania, it wouldn't make any sense to give it to Roman right now. My money is defintitely on Rollins becoming champion next week.


----------



## tim8642 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks like Rollins will be the new champion, Rusev will cost Reigns the match.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I give up! Reigns wins every fucking thing! geez! he's not over and no one cares about him but yet they keep persisting...i've never seen anything like it before. Seriously...he must know dirty things about Vince. He makes your company look bad and yet look how big he's pushed...fuck! i'm so angry


I wish everyone would apply this logic to Lesnar who is never there and puts on shit matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, no follow up on the Lesnar/Orton finish, then?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If it's Rollins or Reigns - I give up.

Give it to Owens and let him roll with it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, what a tumultuous day. Went totally spoiler-free/off the wrestling grid all day thanks to work, so I had no idea Balor was giving up the Universal Title. I wasn't totally on board with him being the main face of Raw, but was willing to let it play out, especially if it meant an extended program with Rollins- I was really high on that Summerslam match and it was probably my favourite of Balor's NXT/WWE run. I'm not his biggest fan, but I'm not going to cry about new blood in main events either.

It makes logical sense that every top wrestler would try and stake their claim at the title in a situation like this, but I would have been happy to see Sami Zayn and Seth Rollins as the only guys out there in the opening segment. Have Zayn talk about how he beat Kevin Owens in one of the best matches of the year at Battleground, only to be pushed aside for Summerslam. Foley agrees and names Zayn as his guy, Steph names Rollins as her guy, Rollins vs. Zayn at Night of Champions.

Is Sami actually hurt? Terrible luck for Raw if he is, considering Balor just went down, and terrible luck for Zayn in general- debuts against Cena and injures himself, has a shot at a high profile spot after the brand split and does it again. Hopefully just great selling.

As it turned out, predictable as all hell in the qualifying matches- especially the main event. I swear to God, if they chuck the belt back on Reigns so soon after a Wellness violation, I might start becoming an exclusive Smackdown fan. At least whoever's writing SD seems self-aware about WWE's general flaws (or Daniel Bryan has free reign to mock them endlessly).

Other thoughts:

In a case where predictable is good, great to see Bayley on the main roster. With Sasha's injury, Raw needed a top face. Really, it needed one anyway. Actually, in spite of having the Women's title, the Raw women's roster is a bit weak, isn't it? Charlotte, Bayley, Sasha (injured), Dana and Nia Jax. Is that it?

Titus with one of the worst promos I've heard in a long time. The Brooklyn crowd were actually nice to him, considering he flubbed his first three or four lines, and one later on. Credit WWE for trying, but no-one gives a damn about Titus or Darren Young. Actually, not sure many care about Backlund, even though I get a kick out of his crazy old man antics.

That jobber... "I like big, sweaty men." Just wow.

Weird Dudleys segment. Almost felt like a farewell after a really lacklustre year, but maybe they're sticking around to put over Gallows and Anderson? And if not, and that was it, Dudleys should have gotten their table spot at least. Doesn't look like we're getting Bully Ray in WWE, damn.

Decent Raw, nothing spectacular though.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was not bad. It had it's moments like Bayley's huge pop when we found out she was signed as the hottest free agent in the Women's division. New Day had a great pop as well and their promo with the Club was a nice segment. All of the Qualifying matches were decent quality except for the Rusev/Big Cass match. That one was a slow paced match and did not impress me. They were all predictable as well. Roman Reigns overcame the odds to defeat Jericho in the main event. No surprise there.

The only things I didn't like were Titus O'Neil fumbling his words and then bringing up how Darren held him down his career. They feuded two years ago and it was never resolved. Not only that, I thought Titus was a face? So this clarifies that he has turned heel again? Also could careless about the Dudleyz "retiring." Knew it was just an angle. But at least the Shining Stars had some promo time! And more Braun Stroman squash matches but at least his opponent let the whole world know that he likes big sweaty men! That's one way to remember a jobber for!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Didn't watch but this seems to be a horrible RAW based on the recap. We are basically back to the same old shit with Rollins and Reigns at the top. Hope they pull the trigger on Owens, Rollins winning would not be too bad either but we'll probably get a Rollins vs Reigns feud out of it.

Also, it's interesting how Rollins tries to hard to get booed, yet gets cheered, and Reigns tries so hard to get cheered, yet gets booed.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw was boring and predictable, some of the matches may have been decent but the results were obvious. Bayley was the only thing worth watching on this episode.

Raw is all about Rollins & Reigns again and I doubt it will change, Raw creative team lacking creativity as usual.

If Owens doesn't walk out as Champ next week, then this show won't be worth watching.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> You mean the same way they crapped on the 2015 Royal Rumble and this year's WrestleMania main event of HHH vs Roman Reigns?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally if I were Vince, I would be even less likely to listen to the brats online going forward now. Think about it, Finn has literally had a jetpack strapped on him from the moment he got called up. Smarks claim that Rollins and Fin are so cool! Yay! So when They actually take Roman out of the world title picture, they boo. It makes no sense. Fucked if they do, fucked if they don't.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> Personally if I were Vince, I would be even less likely to listen to the brats online going forward now. Think about it, Finn has literally had a jetpack strapped on him from the moment he got called up. Smarks claim that Rollins and Fin are so cool! Yay! So when They actually take Roman out of the world title picture, they boo. It makes no sense. Fucked if they do, fucked if they don't.


The excuse that smarks will give is that they weren't shitting on Balor or Rollins, rather they were shitting on the title design. Fuck that. The title design doesn't matter. They should have been cheering during this "dream match." The fact is the same Brooklyn crowd reacted more for Reigns/Jericho than Balor/Rollins. Further proving my point that whenever WWE pairs internet darlings together the crowd doesn't care (Cesaro/Owens and Jericho/Ambrose).


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

That was poor, barely a mention of the big talking point from Summerslam, Lesnar/Orton. Four predictable qualifying matches for the participants in Universal Title fatal fourway. Rusev has been made to look like a coward just as he seemed to be building up some momentum again. 

Reigns and Rusev should have been nowhere near the qualifying matches, they had a decent angle going and it smells a lot like we're going back to Roman winning all the time again. I hope sense is seen and Owens comes away with the belt next week, however his teaming with Jericho seems to be heading towards them feuding down the line, whether that can be achieved with Owens holding the title I don't know.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

No Roid lesnar last night .


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bmp487 said:


> You say you don't care about him, but you, every IWC dumbass, and everyone in the arena (I was there), cared more about his match than any other tonight. Stay mad.



Maybe he/she cares about Chris Jericho instead. It's good to hear that the poster is mad though. He/she can stick with Smackdown instead. It's better anyways 

Plus, the crowd really cared about Jericho


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitC said:


> *Maybe he/she cares about Chris Jericho instead. *It's good to hear that the poster is mad though. He/she can stick with Smackdown instead. It's better anyways
> 
> Plus, the crowd really cared about Jericho


Then why were the reactions so bad for Jericho/Ambrose?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"WWE doesn't make new stars!"

Cheers for Jericho to win.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> Personally if I were Vince, I would be even less likely to listen to the brats online going forward now. Think about it, Finn has literally had a jetpack strapped on him from the moment he got called up. Smarks claim that Rollins and Fin are so cool! Yay! So when They actually take Roman out of the world title picture, they boo. It makes no sense. Fucked if they do, fucked if they don't.


I think many fans are booing because he's closed Raw for at least 3 weeks in a row, while Seth and Finn were busy feuding for the U-title in the middle of the show for the previous 2 weeks. It gives fans the perception that he's never left the main event scene to begin with (except for that 1 week where he met Rusev on the 2nd Raw episode after the brand split). 

If Roman was the world champion while Rollins was challenging for the US champion yet HE was the one closing Raw for multiple weeks, it would still be a problem because the midcard title might be perceived by fans as more important than the world title. However, the only difference I see here is that the reception by fans would be positive since people actually like Rollins more.

Honestly, him closing Raw last night wouldn't (that much) be an issue at all if it's the first time he's ended the show since he lost to Balor last month. I mean, he's competing for the world title in this case so it makes more sense. Next week, the Fatal 4 Way is going to be for the U-title, so that match SHOULD close Raw


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I think many fans are booing because he's closed Raw for at least 3 weeks in a row, while Seth and Finn were busy feuding for the U-title in the middle of the show for the previous 2 weeks. It gives fans the perception that he's never left the main event scene to begin with (except for that 1 week where he met Rusev on the 2nd Raw episode after the brand split).
> 
> If Roman was the world champion while Rollins was challenging for the US champion yet HE was the one closing Raw for multiple weeks, it would still be a problem because the midcard title might be perceived by fans as more important than the world title. However, the only difference I see here is that the reception by fans would be positive since people actually like Rollins more.
> 
> Honestly, him closing Raw last night wouldn't (that much) be an issue at all if it's the first time he's ended the show since he lost to Balor last month. I mean, he's competing for the world title in this case so it makes more sense. Next week, the Fatal 4 Way is going to be for the U-title, so that match SHOULD close Raw


To be fair, Roman was put in the middle of the show pretty much all the time when he was champion. It happened to CM Punk too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Then why were the reactions so bad for Jericho/Ambrose?


I'll be honest: I was referring to the crowd last night.

I didn't see Jericho/Ambrose on either PPV matches, so I can't really answer that for you. Maybe the other Jericoholics and DA fans can answer that XD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> To be fair, Roman was put in the middle of the show pretty much all the time when he was champion. It happened to CM Punk too.


Yea, on hindsight, they BOTH should've closed Raw instead of being put in the middle of the show since they were the world champion at the time. If not, they could've at least open Raw in a 10-15 minute segment or match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Highlights of Raw IMO as somebody who was there:

- The dark match (cos Dean was there and I lost my shit screaming for him haha)
- My little moment with Roman Reigns when he smiled at me cos I was the only one with a sign for him
- Bayley! I was in the section with all the 'hugger' signs haha
- Seth being THE MAN (my Mum booed him but I didn't haha)


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yea, on hindsight, they BOTH should've closed Raw instead of being put in the middle of the show since they were the world champion at the time. If not, they could've at least open Raw in a 10-15 minute segment or match.


Agreed. The champion should open and/or close the show, at least most of the time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Highlights of Raw IMO as somebody who was there:
> 
> - The dark match (cos Dean was there and I lost my shit screaming for him haha)
> - My little moment with Roman Reigns when he smiled at me cos I was the only one with a sign for him
> ...


Neat! Ooh, how did you and the live crowd respond to the JeriKO backstage interview? That shit amused me XD


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

```

```



Ambrose Girl said:


> Highlights of Raw IMO as somebody who was there:
> 
> - The dark match (cos Dean was there and I lost my shit screaming for him haha)
> - My little moment with Roman Reigns when he smiled at me cos I was the only one with a sign for him
> ...


Awesome, glad you had a good time. What was the dark match?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Didn't watch but this seems to be a horrible RAW based on the recap. We are basically back to the same old shit with Rollins and Reigns at the top. Hope they pull the trigger on Owens, Rollins winning would not be too bad either but we'll probably get a Rollins vs Reigns feud out of it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting how Rollins tries to hard to get booed, yet gets cheered, and Reigns tries so hard to get cheered, yet gets booed.


Yep this is the perfect opportunity to give Owens a whirl with the belt. Even if it's just until the next PPV. Probably won't happen though.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Personally if I were Vince, I would be even less likely to listen to the brats online going forward now. Think about it, Finn has literally had a jetpack strapped on him from the moment he got called up. Smarks claim that Rollins and Fin are so cool! Yay! So when They actually take Roman out of the world title picture, they boo. It makes no sense. Fucked if they do, fucked if they don't.



But you aren't Vince and I didn't ask how you'd handle it. Why did you avoid giving me a direct answer to what was asked?



That's a rhetorical question, btw. You couldn't provide a retort because your "solution" is totally circumstantial depending on whether or not it's your guy getting the heat. Finn & Seth getting dumped on is a sign that the fans really don't want either men so Vince going back to Roman is logical. 


Reigns getting dumped on doesn't matter and is inconsequential however, because why bother catering to an audience whom don't know what they want? Stay the course and all of that jazz with Roman, but feel free to veer away from Seth since the response Sunday was less than favorable.


Did I get it right? Another rhetorical question, btw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Awesome, glad you had a good time. What was the dark match?


Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Seth Rollins & AJ Styles. Absolutely fantastic way to finish out my Summerslam weekend


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> But you aren't Vince and I didn't ask how you'd handle it. Why did you avoid giving me a direct answer to what was asked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What didn't I answer? You don't really have to get angry you know...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem is, it's been really blatantly obvious to everyone that it still IS all about Roman. He fails to get over constantly, and popped for a drug violation, what's his "punishment?" To lose three matches to top guys, and then get put into a feud for the second biggest singles title on the card. And never ONCE has he felt anything but dominant during this feud. He just does whatever he wants week after week after week, and Rusev looks like a chump the whole times.

Balor and Rollins WEREN'T the main show. Their match was on before Roman's at SS. Roman got to end Raw standing triumphant, Roman was the one who constantly is made to look strong, etc. And fans notice this. So no, they will not stop booing him because they can see that Vince is STILL committed to him, as a babyface.

Also the problem isn't the megapush. The problem is WHO they give the mega-push to. They don't think that Roman specifically fits that role right now, hence the boos. So no, there is no "double-standard" because the situations aren't equal.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Jericho & Owens are like my favourite guys on Raw at the moment now Balor is gone. I will always pay attention to their hilarious backstage segments together but they'll probably be split up in the coming weeks. Thought Gallows & Anderson looked pretty strong coming out of this show, hopefully they do actually end up winning those tag titles. Was always going to be nice seeing Bayley debut but it feels like her and Charlotte are literally the only women on the roster at this point (I don't count Dana, she's actually a lot worse than I thought).


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Are they ever gonna adress the elephant in the room, namely that Brock is main event, lays waste on everybody, yet does not seem to want a title shot, even if it's against the guy he destroyed at Wrestlemania?

You try to make Brock look legit, yet he seems to be too stupid to want the WWE Title.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Another boring episode of RAW.

How cool would it have been to see Brock appear with some mega heat, beat a few jobbers to a pulp and then get kayfabe suspended by Foley, who eats an F-5 for his troubles.

Having no follow up to Summerslam was ridiculous.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I gotta say, I've quite enjoyed Smackdown since the brand split, and now with Styles whipping Cena's garbage ass at Summerslam, hopefully off the show for a bit, ive really been able to get back into the product.

But I also have been watching RAW, and trying to get back into it as a whole;

And its pretty much the same trash that ive despised and that made me stop watching. Yea, they have some bright spots, but man the show is just trash in my world.

If there's a Lesnar segment, I want to see it, anytime Lesnar is back its must see for me, but like as far as that, I kind of like some other guys but not enough to follow it, my favourites are on NXT & Smackdown. (The TNA guys lol)


I think I'm just gunna stick to Smackdown unless there's something must see, its still the same old boring RAW, hopefully Cena goes away and shows up on RAW, that would be great for my Smackdown.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Are they ever gonna adress the elephant in the room, namely that Brock is main event, lays waste on everybody, yet does not seem to want a title shot, even if it's against the guy he destroyed at Wrestlemania?
> 
> You try to make Brock look legit, yet he seems to be too stupid to want the WWE Title.


I thought the same. I came to the conclusion that in kayfabe, Brock wouldn't want all the commitments that come with being WWE champ (the chat show appearances, more regular RAW appearances). He's happy with just periodically kicking the ass of anyone who thinks they can take him on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Nikki is officially on SD. Raw gets Bayley and SD gets Nikki.

Sounds fair to this guy.

:lol


----------



## AppleHead (Aug 24, 2016)

Show sucked.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

OH, I NEVER FORGOT TO MAKE MENTION OF THIS...

SETH: 4 SAMI: 0

:MAD:MAD:MAD:MAD:MAD:MAD

Sami will get his one day, just wait :fuckthis


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> OH, I NEVER FORGOT TO MAKE MENTION OF THIS...
> 
> SETH: 4 SAMI: 0
> 
> ...


The MAN!

:Cocky:Cocky:Cocky


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man owns Sami Zayn! :Cocky


----------

